#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм и дуэль

## Сергей Муай

Добрый вечер, уважаемые!

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как с точки зрения буддизма трактуется ситуация, когда некто вынужден для защиты своего (близких, окружающих) здоровья (возможно жизни) оттюнинговать лицо некоего ассоциального элемента, с причинением ущерба физическому здоровью агрессора. Вопрос навеяла эта тема http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=10692, в частности одно из утверждений PampKin Head: "В тюрьму человека сажаю не потому, "что он буддист", а потому что имеет место неблагая карма. Которая созрела и проявляется в соответствии с сопутствующими условиями неблагой кармы. "
Тады получается, что в ситуации непосредственной конфронтации, истинный буддист должен смиренно принять получение звиздюлей, в результате рискуя быть измочаленным в хлам и потерять изрядный кусок здоровья? Ну, назрела карма, родимая, "получи фашист гранату", неча было в прошлой жизни рыбу на кукан сажать....
Я, эта, не согласный так  :Big Grin:  
Если более серьезно, действительно интересует "классическая" трактовка подобной ситуации.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Tiop

> "что он буддист", а потому что имеет место неблагая карма. Которая созрела и проявляется в соответствии с сопутствующими условиями неблагой кармы. "


Это он в силу трактовки принципа кармы в своей традиции так рассуждает. В других традициях этот вопрос трактуется порой совершенно иначе.

----------


## Бабарика Андрей

Думаю ничего небуддийского не будет,если я предотвращу насилие против меня или против кого то ещё.Главное,как мне кажется,не испытывать гнева и не перестараться.

----------


## Сергей Муай

Вот тут есть фрагмент http://prosvet.jino-net.ru/shambhala...itic/cr03.html, а именно:

"Обычно убийство является отрицательной кармой. Однако в одной из своих прошлых жизней гуру Будда Сакьямуни убил человека. Он был капитаном корабля, перевозившего 500 купцов, и один человек, который был на борту, замыслил убийство остальных. Узнав об этом и понимая, что если тот человек преуспеет в осуществлении своих замыслов, то попадет в Ад и в течении множества веков будет мучиться, капитан ощутил к нему неодолимое сострадание. Он подумал: «Я отправлюсь в Ад вместо него. Я убью его прежде, чем у него появится возможность убить остальных. Даже если карма убийства означает, что я отправлюсь в Ад, все равно я сделаю это». Так, из неодолимого сострадания капитан убил этого купца.

Однако благодаря мотивации великого сострадания убийство не стало отрицательной кармой, напротив, оно стало особым средством накопления заслуги и сократило пребывание бодхисаттвы в сансаре на 100000 веков. Здесь текст («Светильник на пути к пробуждению») очень ясно говорит, что это не стало отрицательной кармой, хотя иногда это и оспаривается. Некоторым очень трудно понять, что убийство, совершенное из сострадания, является добродетельным. Они утверждают, что побуждение добродетельно, но само действие недобродетельно, так что бодхисаттва-капитан должен был испытать какие-то последствия. Некоторые геше могут спорить подобным образом в контексте учений Хинаяны, но в этом тексте Махаяны говорится, что действие капитана не стало плохой кармой.

В учениях Хинаяны установлено, что три действия тела (убийство, воровство, распутство) и четыре действия речи (ложь, злословие, сплетни, грубая речь) негативны, поскольку учения Хинаяны ставят акцент более на действии, чем на его мотивации. Однако в учениях Махаяны Будда позволяет такие действия, когда бодисаттва видит, что они наверняка принесут пользу живым существам. Будда позволяет такие действия, поскольку для бодисаттвы нет опасности в смысле развития его ума. Его действие не становится препятствием к достижению Пробуждения, напротив, оно помогает бодисаттве быстрее достичь его.

Хинаяна является основанием Махаяны, но в учениях Хинаяны не упоминается бодхичитта, которая появляется в Махаяне. В Махаяне бодхичитта может недобродетельное действие сделать добродетельным. 

В «Освобождении на твоей ладони» Дечен Ньингпо обьясняет, что убийство, совершенное капитаном, создало множество заслуг, но здесь уточняется еще подробнее: 

«Это действие, убийство, не привело к обретению плохой кармы и, более того, стало особым путем накопления заслуг».

Во многих других поучениях соглашаются с этим, и даже с мирской точки зрения это имеет смысл.

«Поэтому все зависит от ума: счастье, страдание, хорошая карма, плохая карма – все определяется мотивацией».

Арьядева рассказывает историю об одном архате, который испытывал сильную боль и попросил другого монаха, своего ученика, задушить его. И ученик задушил архата. Затем этот ученик спросил Будду Сакьямуни о последствиях этого поступка. Будда сказал, что поскольку действие было совершено из добрых побуждений, оно не стало крайним поступком, убийством архата, но лишь добродетелью.

Однако в анализе убийства существ с целью облегчить их страдания есть другая сторона. Если человек или животное должны переродиться в Аду, то поскольку страдания здесь, в человеческом мире, ничто, по сравнению с будущими, может быть, им лучше провести здесь, где страдания меньше, на день дольше. Если существо должно переродиться в высших мирах, как божество или человек, то это лишь вопрос перемены тела. В действительности, для принятия подобных решений требуется ясновидение (божественные способности).

Убийство может стать добродетельным поступком, совершенным с добрым сердцем, но нужно думать, что для этого существа важно, какой будет его следующая жизнь, пройдет ли она в высшем или низшем мире."
Из «Вкус Дхармы» Сопа Ринпоче

----------


## Neroli

> Которая созрела и проявляется в соответствии с сопутствующими условиями неблагой кармы. "


Кстати, интересно, если карма существа созрела, откуда у него возможность дать сдачи?

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Это он в силу трактовки принципа кармы в своей традиции так рассуждает. В других традициях этот вопрос трактуется порой совершенно иначе.


Хорошо, а есть ли некая общетрадиционная трактовка? С просветвленными - понятно, те быстро разобрались у кого чего там с кармой и предприняли адекватные меры. "Куда бедному крестьянину податься?"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Бабарика Андрей

Представляется человек в инвалидной коляске и хулиган,который его бьет-вот уж действительно карма)

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Кстати, интересно, если карма существа созрела, откуда у него возможность дать сдачи?


А если карма созревала одновременно с бицепсами?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Представляется человек в инвалидной коляске и хулиган,который его бьет-вот уж действительно карма)


А ведь может быть еще и хуже: хулиган, в силу неблагой кармы оказавшийся в инвалидной коляске + интеллигентный человек, воздающий ему по лицу дополнительные плоды все той же неблагой кармы  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте, Сергей.



> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как с точки зрения буддизма трактуется ситуация, когда некто вынужден для защиты своего (близких, окружающих) здоровья (возможно жизни) оттюнинговать лицо некоего ассоциального элемента, с причинением ущерба физическому здоровью агрессора.


А вы не сможете рассказать поподробнее о реальной ситуации? Тогда, может быть что-либо дельное посоветуют.

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> Добрый вечер, уважаемые!
> 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как с точки зрения буддизма трактуется ситуация, когда некто вынужден для защиты своего (близких, окружающих) здоровья (возможно жизни) оттюнинговать лицо некоего ассоциального элемента, с причинением ущерба физическому здоровью агрессора. Вопрос навеяла эта тема http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=10692, в частности одно из утверждений PampKin Head: "В тюрьму человека сажаю не потому, "что он буддист", а потому что имеет место неблагая карма. Которая созрела и проявляется в соответствии с сопутствующими условиями неблагой кармы. "
> Тады получается, что в ситуации непосредственной конфронтации, истинный буддист должен смиренно принять получение звиздюлей, в результате рискуя быть измочаленным в хлам и потерять изрядный кусок здоровья? Ну, назрела карма, родимая, "получи фашист гранату", неча было в прошлой жизни рыбу на кукан сажать....
> Я, эта, не согласный так  
> Если более серьезно, действительно интересует "классическая" трактовка подобной ситуации.
> Заранее благодарен.



Я,конечно, может и не в теме, но руководствуясь ясностью и здравым рассудком могу привести цитату из произведения г-на Филатова

  Чтоб худого про царя
  Не болтал народ зазря,
  Действуй строго по закону,
  То бишь действуй... втихаря.

Ваши показные выступления никому не нужны. Умерьте амбиции и дествуйте по принципу - "Лучшая победа та, о которой никто не знает."

----------


## Zom

> Арьядева рассказывает историю об одном архате, который испытывал сильную боль и попросил другого монаха, своего ученика, задушить его. И ученик задушил архата. Затем этот ученик спросил Будду Сакьямуни о последствиях этого поступка. Будда сказал, что поскольку действие было совершено из добрых побуждений, оно не стало крайним поступком, убийством архата, но лишь добродетелью.


Вы чего тут ересь разводите! -)

А по сабжу - я давно уже задавался таким вопросом. Спросил у Аджана, и он сказал что да, действительно, в некоторых случаях бездействие может дать более отрицательный плод, чем действие. Поэтому иногда приходится кому-то навредить ради защиты других.

Врачи стоматологи вот иногда страшную боль причиняют, причем ведь намеренно (в том смысле что они знают что человку будет больно). Но они делают это для того, чтобы человек избежал куда более сильных болей в последствии.

Поэтому глупо считать, что врач-стоматолог за жизнь накапливает тонны чёрной кармы.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Надавай тумаков. Как говорил Цой -- Чего стоят тясяча слов когда важна будет крепость руки!

----------


## Буль

> Врачи стоматологи вот иногда страшную боль причиняют, причем ведь намеренно (в том смысле что они знают что человку будет больно).


Знать, что неизбежно будет больно и намереваться сделать больно - это всё-таки разные вещи. Ни один психически нормальный стоматолог не намеревается сделать пациенту больно, он просто лечит зуб. Понимая, что этот процесс несколько болезненный.  :Wink:

----------


## Zom

> Знать, что неизбежно будет больно и намереваться сделать больно - это всё-таки разные вещи.


Ну я это и имел в виду. Может не совсем корректно написал -)
Камма - это действие ума. Если оно направлено причинить боль - то это черная камма. Если оно направлено устранить боль - это благая камма.
Знание что "боль будет" - не является каммой, а является просто знанием.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Добрый вечер, уважаемые!
> 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как с точки зрения буддизма трактуется ситуация, когда некто вынужден для защиты своего (близких, окружающих) здоровья (возможно жизни) оттюнинговать лицо некоего ассоциального элемента, с причинением ущерба физическому здоровью агрессора. Вопрос навеяла эта тема http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=10692, в частности одно из утверждений PampKin Head: "В тюрьму человека сажаю не потому, "что он буддист", а потому что имеет место неблагая карма. Которая созрела и проявляется в соответствии с сопутствующими условиями неблагой кармы. "
> Тады получается, что в ситуации непосредственной конфронтации, истинный буддист должен смиренно принять получение звиздюлей, в результате рискуя быть измочаленным в хлам и потерять изрядный кусок здоровья? Ну, назрела карма, родимая, "получи фашист гранату", неча было в прошлой жизни рыбу на кукан сажать....
> Я, эта, не согласный так  
> Если более серьезно, действительно интересует "классическая" трактовка подобной ситуации.
> Заранее благодарен.


Прикольно... 

1. Если я считаю, что оказался в ситуации по причине собственных деяний в прошлом, то что мне помешает засветить агрессору, который является вторичной причиной для проявления моей личной кармы,  ногой?

2. В ситуации, когда надо действовать быстро, человек не занимается личными толкованиями и размышлениями. Просто поступаешь сострадательно и равностно (насколько это у тебя получается, зависит от предыдущей практики)... Это как в спорте. Результаты выступления на соревнованиях зависят от набранной формы, психологического настроя и много чего еще.

3. + Надо иметь в виду, что совершая неблагое деяние, ты порождаешь причины для проявления в будущем аналогичных ситуация. Убивая других, будь готов, что тебя убьют. Выгоняя других из их жилья, будь готов, что и тебя постигнет таже участь... Завоевывая чужие страны, не избежишь подобного. Не в этой, так в других жизнях... 

И вот имея все это в виду, человек в реальной ситуации чисто реально действует. Словом. А если надо, то и руками, ногами, подручными средствами... 

Но! Понимая причины того, что с тобой происходит, не проще ли подобрать один из 84000 методов Дхармы Будд, чтобы очистить карму и обрести конечное освобождение от этого балагана "угнетателей и угнетенных"?

Изучение и повторение текстов наизусть, простирания, садхана Ваджрасаттвы, подношение мандалы, гуру-йога, чод и пхова - вот минимальный набор сказать свое "НЕТ" правительству и войскам КНР. 

P.S. + Как говорил Дон Хуан: "Человек знания не появится там, где его ждут бандиты. Его просто там не будет"...

----------


## Faradej

В идеале, настоящему буддисту, по идее, пофиг бьют его или ласкают, но до этого идеала еще надо и дойти...

----------


## Sadhak

Из Бодхичарья-аватара по памяти, не помню дословно: "Я отдал свое тело на благо всех жс, пусть его бьют, унижают, делают с ним что хотят, лишь бы это не нанесло им вреда, пусть оно будет для всех источником счастья, пищей...". 
Это идеал, очень высокий конечно, но поскольку гнев является единственной клешй обладающей способностью уничтожать благие заслуги за многие кальпы, то соотвественно лишь практика терпения является единсвенным противоядием, а без наличия врагов она невозможна. Поэтому, обретение врага и подобных проблем само по себе кармически благоприятно и соотвественно, наши враги дают нам то, что не могут дать даже самые добрые учителя - возможность практиковать терпение, а потому в этом отношении они даже превосходят их.
Понятно, что я бесконечно далек от этого и в подобных случаях просто впадаю в ярость, но что-то делать с этим надо, т.е. хотя бы знать об этом, помнить об этом, глядишь в такие моменты это всплывет в сознании.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> А вы не сможете рассказать поподробнее о реальной ситуации? Тогда, может быть что-либо дельное посоветуют.


Здравствуйте, Топпер

Ну, если не брать явно героические ситуации  :Big Grin:  , где и ежу все понятно (пресечение грабежа, насилия), например, такое: стоит автомобиль, в авто за рулем девушка с 5-летним ребенком. Мимо авто следуют 2 пьяных люмпена, один, проходя мимо, могуче хакает во всю пролетарскую грудь и собрав все, скопившееся в рабочей душе, выхаркивает все на лобовое стекло атомобиля. Авто - тривиальный Опель Астра. Меня не видели, я вещи тащил со двора. Подхожу, снимаю шапку с харкуна, вытираю стекло, отдаю шапку товарищу. Попытку размахнуться пресекаю прямым правой в бороду. Порыв второго поддержать товарища прерываю примерно так же, с небольшими техническими вариациями. Оба в краткосрочном сатори. 

На самом деле, многие уважаемые участники форума не уловили сути вопроса. Вопрос не стоИт: бить или не бить. Напрочь отсутствует недееспособность ударить. Если сложилось и надо - да без вопросов. Интересует именно трактовка буддизма. Когда подобное действие оправдано? Я специально привел достаточно бытовой пример. Не было угрозы для здоровья и жизни ни меня, ни окружающих. Не рубани я любителей плевков и чего? Вот так стоять и смотреть перед женой и сыном, как стекает по лобовому стеклу пролетарский плевок???

----------


## Zom

Вообще... Будда всегда просил "не давать сдачу" если вас обидили или оскорбили, а терпеть.

----------


## PampKin Head

*Бог создал  слабых и сильных людей, а полковник Кольт уровнял их шансы...* (с)

*А вот был бы короткоствол, все сложилось бы иначе...* (с) Гоблин.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Вообще... Будда всегда просил "не давать сдачу" если вас обидили или оскорбили, а терпеть.


Не могу дать ссылку на источник, когда-то слышал следующее: если кто-то, совершающий неблагое действие здесь и сейчас огребает здесь и сейчас, человек, отоваривший этого "кто-то", служит просто инструментом воздаяния. Где-то так, если вкратце  :Smilie:  Надо заметить, что такая доктрина бытовала в среде людей, умеющих квалифицированно нанести вред ближнему. Но при этом, ссылались именно на бууддизм  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PampKin Head

Кста... Прежде чем пытаться кого-то "отоварить", желательно глянуть по сторонам с целью наличия свидетелей, которые подтвердят, что ваши действия были адекватны причиненному "орудиями воздаяния" ущербу... Иначе карма ваша начнет разворачиваться в самом ближайшем времени, а "орудия воздаяния" будут давать показания, что вы их ни с того и ни с сего... "Нанесение тяжких телесных", и все такое.

Бокыс - это когда головой думают, а руками машут.

----------


## Топпер

Добрый вечер.



> Мимо авто следуют 2 пьяных люмпена, один, проходя мимо, могуче хакает во всю пролетарскую грудь и собрав все, скопившееся в рабочей душе, выхаркивает все на лобовое стекло атомобиля. Авто - тривиальный Опель Астра. Меня не видели, я вещи тащил со двора. Подхожу, снимаю шапку с харкуна, вытираю стекло, отдаю шапку товарищу. Попытку размахнуться пресекаю прямым правой в бороду. Порыв второго поддержать товарища прерываю примерно так же, с небольшими техническими вариациями. Оба в краткосрочном сатори.


Конкретно в таком случае ИМХО лучше было не наинать. Здесь, по большей чати, замешана гордость и из-за этого начинается драка.

По буддийски было бы сохранять спокойствие.
103. Если бы кто-нибудь в битве тысячекратно победил тысячу людей, а другой победил бы себя одного, 
то именно этот другой – величайший победитель в битве. 
104. Поистине, победа над собой человека, живущего в постоянном самоограничении, смирившего себя, 
лучше, чем победа над другими людьми. 
105. Ни Мара с Брахмой, ни гандхарва, ни даже сам бог 
не смогут превратить у такого человека победу в поражение Дхп.

----------


## Ersh

> Не могу дать ссылку на источник, когда-то слышал следующее: если кто-то, совершающий неблагое действие здесь и сейчас огребает здесь и сейчас, человек, отоваривший этого "кто-то", служит просто инструментом воздаяния. Где-то так, если вкратце  Надо заметить, что такая доктрина бытовала в среде людей, умеющих квалифицированно нанести вред ближнему. Но при этом, ссылались именно на бууддизм



Эту доктрину следует понимать так, что начиная драку, человек приводит свой ум в такое нехорошее состояние, что мама не горюй. Если вырабатывается привычка к гневу, то Просветление откладывается на неопределенный срок.
Кстати, в среде людей, по-настоящему практикующих умение квалифицированно нанести вред ближнего есть жесткое правило, воздерживаться от нанесения этого вреда так долго, как это возможно.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> "Нанесение тяжких телесных", и все такое.


Угу, "знаем, плавали" (с)  :Big Grin:  

To Ersh:

Не обязательно приводить ум в некое нехорошее состояние. Все можно сделать спокойно и обстоятельно. Приведение в состояние - на начальном этапе, далее - спонтанная и безэмоциональная реакция. 
На счет "воздерживаться от нанесения этого вреда так долго, как это возможно" - согласен, но, бывают ситуации, когда проходить мимо просто невозможно. Не как человеку, который стремится к просветвлению, а просто человеку. Опять же, мнение мое и не обязательно правильное (с). 

Спасибо всем высказавшимся.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Большой пользой для развития "пролетариата" было дать ему по морде. Особенно, если действительно желаешь ему пользы.

----------


## Ersh

> Угу, "знаем, плавали" (с)  
> 
> To Ersh:
> 
> Не обязательно приводить ум в некое нехорошее состояние. Все можно сделать спокойно и обстоятельно. Приведение в состояние - на начальном этапе, далее - спонтанная и безэмоциональная реакция. 
> На счет "воздерживаться от нанесения этого вреда так долго, как это возможно" - согласен, но, бывают ситуации, когда проходить мимо просто невозможно. Не как человеку, который стремится к просветвлению, а просто человеку. Опять же, мнение мое и не обязательно правильное (с). 
> 
> Спасибо всем высказавшимся.


У того, кто может делать ЭТО не приводя ум в нехорошее состояние - не возникает вопросов.
Тому, у кого возникают вопросы - лучше воздерживаться.

UPD. Таких людей - ничтожно мало, и Вы не в их числе, вот что я хочу сказать.

----------


## Буль

> Подхожу, снимаю шапку с харкуна, вытираю стекло, отдаю шапку товарищу. Попытку размахнуться пресекаю прямым правой в бороду. Порыв второго поддержать товарища прерываю примерно так же, с небольшими техническими вариациями.


Против Вас:

1. "Люмпен" с Вами не конфликтовал. Именно Вы предприняли первые шаги к конфликту.
2. Женщина в машине не просила Вас защищать её честь и достоинство.
3. Вы не пресекали хулиганские действия, а ответили хулиганством на хулиганство.

За Вас:

1. Вы ударили его после явной угрозы Вашему здоровью, а именно после его замаха. Это самооборона. С его стороны это было злостное хулиганство.

Результат:

Три хулигана подрались на бытовой почве. Никакого буддизма.

Мои советы:

1. Будете продолжать в том же духе - в скором времени познакомитесь с пенитенциарной системой РФ.
2. В подобных случаях всегда дожидайтесь просьбы о помощи в защите чести и достоинства потерпевшего. Можете предложить свою помощь, но обязательно дождитесь согласия на её получение.
3. При возможности предварительно удостоверьтесь в том, что потерпевший согласен будет написать заявление в милицию по данному инциденту или, как минимум, согласится давать свидетельские показания по инциденту.
4. Крайне желательно иметь заслуживающих доверия свидетелей.
5. Никогда не угрожайте расправой. Поясните что Вы всего лишь пытаетесь задержать нарушителя до прибытия милиции.
6. Всегда вызывайте милицию первым. В бытовых конфликтах это крайне важно.
7. Помните о потенциальной эскалации конфликта, например, если нарушитель окажется вооружён. Соизмеряйте с этим свои возможности и не рискуйте своим здоровьем понапрасну.
8. Ну и, конечно, не превышайте степень необходимой самообороны.  :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

> Не обязательно приводить ум в некое нехорошее состояние. Все можно сделать спокойно и обстоятельно. Приведение в состояние - на начальном этапе, далее - спонтанная и безэмоциональная реакция.


Это может быть ещё опаснее. Полуобученный ученик, порой, хуже необученного.
Если есть умение контролироваь себя, но ещё не развиты мудрость и сострадания, последствия могут быть катастрофическими. У наёмных убийц, примерно такая техника: полная хладнокровность и контроль.

с этим надо быть очень осторожным.



> На счет "воздерживаться от нанесения этого вреда так долго, как это возможно" - согласен, но, бывают ситуации, когда проходить мимо просто невозможно. Не как человеку, который стремится к просветвлению, а просто человеку.


Действительно, ситуации бывают разными. Но говорить "вообще" очень сложно. Поэтому я и попросил вас рассказать о конкретной ситуации.

----------


## Сергей Муай

To Бао:

За правовой ликбез - спасибо. Но если уж зацепили другую тему, задам еще один вопрос: Вы никогда не задумывались, что буквально все без исключения правоохранительные органы решают проблемы пост-фактум? Во всем мире. Объясню: за время приезда милиции/полиции, пусть даже этот отрезок времени составляет 3-4 минуты, может случиться многое, даже самое фатальное. Иногда бывает так, что все решается именно здесь и сейчас. 
Собственно, это уже другая тема, вряд ли имеющая непосредственное отношение к тематике данного форума. 

Ершу:

"Таких людей - ничтожно мало, и Вы не в их числе, вот что я хочу сказать"

Угу.....

Благодарю всех.

----------


## Буль

> Но если уж зацепили другую тему, задам еще один вопрос: Вы никогда не задумывались, что буквально все без исключения правоохранительные органы решают проблемы пост-фактум?


Не согласен. Проводятся и профилактические мероприятия. Просто Вам, как человеку, я думаю, законопослушному они не видны.




> Объясню: за время приезда милиции/полиции, пусть даже этот отрезок времени составляет 3-4 минуты, может случиться многое, даже самое фатальное. Иногда бывает так, что все решается именно здесь и сейчас.


Самое фатальное может случиться где угодно и когда угодно и вообще без вмешательства милиции. Так уж устроена жизнь.

В данной теме я просто хотел обратить Ваше внимание на то, что без ясного понимания цели своих действий можно запросто переквалифицироваться из защитника в обвиняемого.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> В данной теме я просто хотел обратить Ваше внимание на то, что без ясного понимания цели своих действий можно запросто переквалифицироваться из защитника в обвиняемого.


Согласен. Спасибо.
Удачи!

----------


## Евгений Стройнов

> Большой пользой для развития "пролетариата" было дать ему по морде. Особенно, если действительно желаешь ему пользы.


Заводовладелец, будь толстым и гордым!
Бей пролетария в хамскую морду!

----------


## Raudex

Подумаешь плюнули на стекло, даже не на ботинок, взял да смыл, или дворником размазал.
Вот когда птица на голову гадит это примерно то же самое, поступок одного пошива, и птица и пролетарий делали это почти неосознанно, в силу тупости, низкого уровня эволюции и обоих бессмысленно учить неотвратимости возмездия (которое они тем не менее получат, может рано, может поздно), они просто не умеют делать правильные выводы, и нагадят неприменно вновь.
Да, ощущение победы упоительно, и чувтсво героизма расперает, особливо на глазах воссторженной дамы в астре, но сам поступок имхо столь же нелеп имхо как и месть птице.

Я вот не мастер уличных драк и меня бы после этого колотило бы наверно сутки минимум....

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Да, ощущение победы упоительно, и чувтсво героизма расперает, особливо на глазах воссторженной дамы в астре, но сам поступок имхо столь же нелеп имхо как и месть птице.


Да, лучшее достижение все же - неучастие. Мне вот, например, птицы не гадят почему-то на голову :Smilie: )). Может, потому что я привык их кормить по утрам? С "пролетариями" та же тема - без раздумий делюсь рублем, и пока бох миловал биться с ними. Один раз много лет назад вступился за девушку, но слишком сильно вступился, видимо... Парнишка заверещал на всю округу "наших бьють!", прибежали еще двое хлопцев, попытались меня побить, но делать этого не умели, но я не стал их разочаровывать, пропустил специально несколько ударов в корпус и сделал ноги - довольный, что сразу получилось и рыбку съесть (в смысле за девушку вступиться), и на катамаране покататься (в смысле отработать карму) :Smilie: ))

----------


## Raudex

> ...Мне вот, например, птицы не гадят почему-то на голову)). Может, потому что я привык их кормить по утрам?...


Да понимаю что сам дурак -  встал под деревом, где пернатые обильно сидели, и начал кидать крошки прямо перед собой  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Но если уж зацепили другую тему, задам еще один вопрос: Вы никогда не задумывались, что буквально все без исключения правоохранительные органы решают проблемы пост-фактум? 
> Ершу:


И этим тоже надо пользоваться. Можно было еще милицию вызвать пост-фактум. Девушка и вы написали бы заявление, и у ребят были бы еще более неприятные последствия - нападение в нетрезвом виде, оскорбление, а у вас самозащита и ... короче говоря, отвечали бы перед обществом целиком. Мое личное мнение, что такие ситуации должны находится просто _вне закона_, а не только во власти физкультурной сноровки  :Smilie:

----------


## Ирина

> Добрый вечер, уважаемые!
> 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как с точки зрения буддизма трактуется ситуация, когда некто вынужден для защиты своего (близких, окружающих) здоровья (возможно жизни) оттюнинговать лицо некоего ассоциального элемента, с причинением ущерба физическому здоровью агрессора. Вопрос навеяла эта тема http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=10692, в частности одно из утверждений PampKin Head: "В тюрьму человека сажаю не потому, "что он буддист", а потому что имеет место неблагая карма. Которая созрела и проявляется в соответствии с сопутствующими условиями неблагой кармы. "
> Тады получается, что в ситуации непосредственной конфронтации, истинный буддист должен смиренно принять получение звиздюлей, в результате рискуя быть измочаленным в хлам и потерять изрядный кусок здоровья? Ну, назрела карма, родимая, "получи фашист гранату", неча было в прошлой жизни рыбу на кукан сажать....
> Я, эта, не согласный так  
> Если более серьезно, действительно интересует "классическая" трактовка подобной ситуации.
> Заранее благодарен.


Карма - не судьба :Wink:   Это то, что мы сеем, зарабатываем и нарабатываем телом , речью и умом. Это наши тенденции, наш характер, наши привычки, которые притягивают различные обстоятельства, ситуации, типы людей и т.п. У нас есть привычки реагировать каким-то образом на кого-либо или что-либо. Практика дает нам шанс менять это уже сейчас.
Мы во многих ситуациях действуем очень решительно, т.к. не имеем возможности обдумать, что лучше применить - это и есть кармические поступки. А то что отличает буддиста от небуддиста - это возможность применять кучу методов и возможностей. Если мы не смогли сдержать гнев и под действием сочетающихся с ним отрицательных эмоций бьем кого-то (а это неблаговидное действие), то у нас всегда есть возможность разобраться потом: - почему я это сделал, что мной руководило, так ли я был честен перед собой в правильности выбранного действия, какое было послевкусье после "битвы", как отреагировали на это близкие тебе люди и нужно ли поступать таким образом в будущем в подобной ситуации. Понимаете, если  у меня много гнева, то подобные ситуации будут повторяться,   вот в чем прикол :Wink:   Дело все-таки и в нас/вас тоже :Smilie:  
А поводу Тибета - тибетские монахи тоже люди, они ведь еще не Будды и думаю, нужно и к ним проявлять сочувствие, они как и все, втом числе и мы, запутаны и страдают. Странно обвинять их нетерпимости, когда они находятся в ситуции очень далекой от демократической. Я часто вспоминаю рассказку, про то, как Будда проходил мимо нищего, и бросив ему деньги, сказал своим ученикам, что карма этого человека быть нищим, т.к. он жадничал и воровал, но карма Будды - ему помочь.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Странно обвинять их нетерпимости, когда они находятся в ситуции очень далекой от демократической. Я часто вспоминаю рассказку, про то, как Будда проходил мимо нищего и бровив ему деньги сказал своим ученикам, что карма этого человека быть нищем, т.к. он жадничал и воровал, но карма Будды - ему помочь.


А вот если бы Будда помолился за нищего, все сложилось бы иначе... (с)
... самому себе.

----------


## Ирина

> А вот если бы Будда помолился за нищего, все сложилось бы иначе... (с)
> ... самому себе.


А разве состояние Будды - это не постоянная молитва обо всех?! У вас есть сомнение по этому поводу?!  :Confused:   :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ali

Нашел по ссылке "ахимса Будда": http://www.ningma.org.ua/russian/dao/ahimsa.html
Как бы тут не относились к автору статьи, но в логике и знании Канона ему не откажешь... :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> А разве состояние Будды - это не постоянная молитва обо всех?! У вас есть сомнение по этому поводу?!


 :EEK!:  

И чего же она такая неэффективная?

----------


## Ирина

> И чего же она такая неэффективная?


Ну вы как маленький :Big Grin:  
1. Да эффективная она, странно, что вы этого не замечаете! :Smilie:  
Где бы мы все были с нашими страстями без пожеланий Будд и Бодхиссатв? Будды приходят, Дхарма есть, Учителя учат - чего вам еще надо? 
2. Полезно и самим посуетиться - развивать Бодхичитту и медитировать, делать что-то  полезное для всех, не все ж от Будд требовать :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну вы как маленький 
> 1. Да эффективная она, странно, что вы этого не замечаете! 
> Где бы мы все были с нашими страстями без пожеланий Будд и Бодхиссатв? Будды приходят, Дхарма есть, Учителя учат - чего вам еще надо?


Опа... А в Амазонии нет.




> 2. Полезно и самим посуетиться - развивать Бодхичитту и медитировать, делать что-то  полезное для всех, не все ж от Будд требовать


А можно стоять на голове ради блага всех живых существ? Или семечки лузгать? С должным намерением должна быть польза...

----------


## Ирина

> Опа... А в Амазонии нет.
> 
> 
> 
> А можно стоять на голове ради блага всех живых существ? Или семечки лузгать? С должным намерением должна быть польза...


А чё вы так уверенно про Амазонию?? :Wink:   Может уже и есть! А кроме этого у жителя Амазонии теоретически всегда есть шанс попасть в другое более благоприятное место или наоборот, кто-то из буддистов захочет там пожить, кто знает, что из этого получится...  :Stick Out Tongue:  
 А про намерения - так их и  развивают с помощью Бодхичитты, если с этим все впорядке, то идеи, подобные вами перечисленных, не возникают. 
Имела ввиду всё одновременно - развитие Просветленного Настроя, медитация и собственные действия. Так понятней? :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> А чё вы так уверенно про Амазонию??  Может уже и есть! А кроме этого у жителя Амазонии теоретически всегда есть шанс попасть в другое более благоприятное место или наоборот, кто-то из буддистов захочет там пожить, кто знает, что из этого получится...


У всех всегда есть шанс. Твой труп здесь, а ты уже в Девачене! 




> А про намерения - так их и  развивают с помощью Бодхичитты, если с этим все впорядке, то идеи, подобные вами перечисленных, не возникают.


Это почему? Есть же наставления  о том, как ходить в туалет с правильным настроем и благопожеланиями...

----------


## Ирина

> У всех всегда есть шанс. Твой труп здесь, а ты уже в Девачене! 
> 
> 
> 
> Это почему? Есть же наставления  о том, как ходить в туалет с правильным настроем и благопожеланиями...


Вот и я об этом же... :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Тады получается, что в ситуации непосредственной конфронтации, истинный буддист должен смиренно принять получение звиздюлей, в результате рискуя быть измочаленным в хлам и потерять изрядный кусок здоровья? Ну, назрела карма, родимая, "получи фашист гранату", неча было в прошлой жизни рыбу на кукан сажать....


Вот между прочим, в ситуации конфронтации всегда есть две стороны. И если буддист примет смиренную позицию и получит люлей, то сторона дающая огребет все кармические прелести (а если буддист, не дай бог, бодхиcаттва?  :Embarrassment:  )
Поэтому думать надо не только о себе.  И лучше всего избежать конфликта (уйти, убежать и т.п.). 
Это я так думаю.

----------


## Won Soeng

Буддисту следует прежде всего задуматься о том состоянии, в котором находятся эти "люмпены", те кто движим разрушительными устремлениями, кто видит этот мир враждебным. Если же воспринимать состояние других существ буддисту мешают собственные страсти и эмоции он должен уединиться от мира, чтобы освободиться от подверженности этим мешающим страстям и эмоциям.

----------


## Буль

> Буддисту следует прежде всего задуматься о том состоянии, в котором находятся эти "люмпены", те кто движим разрушительными устремлениями, кто видит этот мир враждебным. Если же воспринимать состояние других существ буддисту мешают собственные страсти и эмоции он должен уединиться от мира, чтобы освободиться от подверженности этим мешающим страстям и эмоциям.


Друг мой, только прошу тебя - без "должен"!  :Wink:  
И скажи мне, пожалуйста, "спасибо" - это будет твоё тысячное "спасибо"! Его хочу получить именно я!  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> 1. Да эффективная она, странно, что вы этого не замечаете! 
> Где бы мы все были с нашими страстями без пожеланий Будд и Бодхиссатв?


Ээээ... Ммм... Ну и где же?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

С моря ветром дунуло в середине дня,
И, на счастье, в Юрмалу принесло меня.
В нашем расставании не таится грусть,
Через расстояния я к тебе вернусь!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> А разве состояние Будды - это не постоянная молитва обо всех?!


Это кто вам такое преподал, можете рассказать?

----------


## Ирина

> Это кто вам такое преподал, можете рассказать?


Не скажу, уж больно строго спрашиваете :Big Grin:  
Медитация, молитва - это не что-то отдельное от нашей повседневной деятельности. Это не так, что здесь  я - медитирую, а здесь - я функционирую. Медитируя, мы в том числе, стремимся к тому, чтобы  состояние осознаности у нас присутствовало всегда. Постоянное присутствие, как у Будд, ничем не ограниченных мудрости и осчувствия в моем понимании - это тоже молитва. Каждое действие  телом, речью и умом Будды лишено личностного, направлено на благо ВЖС  и это тоже молитва. Докажите, что это не так :Big Grin:  
Любое пожелание имеет силу реализации, уже ученые пришли к выводу, что мысль - материальна. Представить не возможно, сколько их у Будды, если он возвращается в самсару для помощи ВЖС - разве нельзя их назвать молитвой..

----------


## PampKin Head

> Будды, если он возвращается в самсару для помощи ВЖС - разве нельзя их назвать молитвой..


Давайте назовем проще - это маринованные огурцы. Тоже ничо себе название...

Будда возвращается в Сансару? Зачот.

То, что Арья-Бодхисаттва не оставляет Сансары в ответ на просьбы живых существ, понять можно. Но вот то, то кто то порождает сансарическое существование вновь, понять трудно...




> Каждое действие телом, речью и умом Будды лишено личностного, направлено на благо ВЖС и это тоже молитва.


Особенно мне в данном контексте интересны заявления про "это мое последнее рождение" в свете наличия живых сущест в Сансаре. 
... "и это тоже молитва" (с)

----------


## Secundus

> Против Вас:
> 
> 1. "Люмпен" с Вами не конфликтовал. Именно Вы предприняли первые шаги к конфликту.
> 2. Женщина в машине не просила Вас защищать её честь и достоинство.
> 3. Вы не пресекали хулиганские действия, а ответили хулиганством на хулиганство.
> 
> За Вас:
> 
> 1. Вы ударили его после явной угрозы Вашему здоровью, а именно после его замаха. Это самооборона. С его стороны это было злостное хулиганство.
> ...




Уважаемый Бао,
в уличных конфликтах не всегда есть время последовательно продумать столько мыслей, сколько Вы написали, прежде чем выбрать вид реакции, 

не дай Б-г конечно, но ... если бы это была Ваша женщина (мать, жена, дочь) ?  Вы бы дожидались от нее просьбы о помощи ? А Вы думаете, попросила бы Ваша женщина о помощи, видя как Вы стоите и ждете ее реакцию ? 
Даже если бы это была просто незнакомая женщина, Вы думаете, многие из них мог ли бы оправиться от шока и унижения, а тем более заметить вокруг прохожих (крепких благородных мужчин) ?

Думаю, Сергей поступил и по мужски, и по дзэнски, без дуалистических рассуждений о последствиях.

Вспомнилась конфуцианская притча:
У Конфуция спросили можно ли отвечать добром на зло, Учитель сильно удивился: разве можно отвечать добром на зло ?! Добром нужно отвечать на добро, а на зло нужно отвечать справедливостью.

----------


## Буль

> в уличных конфликтах не всегда есть время последовательно продумать столько мыслей, сколько Вы написали, прежде чем выбрать вид реакции


Если не успеваете думать - зачем тогда делать?




> не дай Б-г конечно, но ... если бы это была Ваша женщина (мать, жена, дочь) ?  Вы бы дожидались от нее просьбы о помощи ?


Защита жизни, чести и достоинства людей, находящихся под Вашей опекой (мать, жена, дочь) , не нуждается в дополнительном обуславливании, Вы можете действовать так, как если бы правонарушение было направлено непосредственно против Вас. 




> А Вы думаете, попросила бы Ваша женщина о помощи, видя как Вы стоите и ждете ее реакцию ? Даже если бы это была просто незнакомая женщина, Вы думаете, многие из них мог ли бы оправиться от шока и унижения, а тем более заметить вокруг прохожих (крепких благородных мужчин) ?


Вы вправе предложить свою помощь.




> Думаю, Сергей поступил и по мужски, и по дзэнски, без дуалистических рассуждений о последствиях.


Вряд ли хулиганство является дзэнской моделью поведения...  :Cool:  




> У Конфуция спросили можно ли отвечать добром на зло, Учитель сильно удивился: разве можно отвечать добром на зло ?! Добром нужно отвечать на добро, а на зло нужно отвечать справедливостью.


Очень хорошая притча! Именно справедливостью, а не ответными хулиганскими действиями!

----------


## Dondhup

> И чего же она такая неэффективная?



Только я б сказал не молитва, а активность Будд.
Эффект налицо - вы встретили Дхарму.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Только я б сказал не молитва, а активность Будд.
> Эффект налицо - вы встретили Дхарму.


Есть бесконечное количество миров, где Дхарма неизвестна.

----------


## Ирина

> Давайте назовем проще - это маринованные огурцы. Тоже ничо себе название...
> 
> Будда возвращается в Сансару? Зачот.
> 
> То, что Арья-Бодхисаттва не оставляет Сансары в ответ на просьбы живых существ, понять можно. Но вот то, то кто то порождает сансарическое существование вновь, понять трудно...
> 
> 
> 
> Особенно мне в данном контексте интересны заявления про "это мое последнее рождение" в свете наличия живых сущест в Сансаре. 
> ... "и это тоже молитва" (с)


Ну, звыняйтэ :Stick Out Tongue:  Ну, не корректно изложила  :Stick Out Tongue:  Сейсас нет возможности подумать или поискать. С вашего разрешения отложим диспут на несколько дней. 
А про "это мое последнее рождение"  - не знаю, мне интересно, сбросьте ссылку, плиз. Можно в ПС.

----------


## лесник

По-моему автор истории поступил достойно и по-мужски, что заслуживает уважения. И своим поступком спас жену и сына от унижения и стыда. Можно сказать, что он принес в жертву свою благую карму ради блага других. Вполне буддийский поступок. 

Мне кажется, чрезмерная забота о том, как бы карму не испортить, может превратиться в обычный эгоизм, ведь это, по сути, забота о себе любимом, о своем "я": "ой, как бы чего не вышло", "ой, как бы карма не испортилась". Иногда стоит подумать и о ближних. (Впрочем, чтобы быть последовательным, замечу, что подумать о ближних в данной ситуации - может значить и избежать столкновения. Хорошо, что автор оказался сильнее, а если бы не справился?)

Кроме того, есть масса ситуаций, когда некогда думать и тем более ждать, пока жертва обратиться к вам за помощью, нужно действовать.

----------


## Буль

> По-моему автор истории поступил достойно и по-мужски, что заслуживает уважения. И своим поступком спас жену и сына от унижения и стыда. Можно сказать, что он принес в жертву свою благую карму ради блага других. Вполне буддийский поступок.


Угу, будь буддистом, дай нарушителю в рыло!  :Mad:

----------


## PampKin Head

> А про "это мое последнее рождение"  - не знаю, мне интересно, сбросьте ссылку, плиз. Можно в ПС.


http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm
Самьютта Никая 56.11
Дхамма-чакка-паваттана сутта
*Сутта запуска колеса Дхаммы*
...

Но как только стало вполне чистым это мое знание и видение четырех благородных истин, как они есть, о трех оборотах, о двенадцати видах – тогда заявил я, что прямо пробудился правильным пробуждением, непревзойденном во вселенной с ее богами, Марами и Брахмами, с отшельниками и брахманами, царями и простыми людьми.

И открылось мне знание и видение: "*Безусловно мое освобождение, это – последнее рождение, нет становления больше*". 

...

(с) Будда Шакьямуни.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Полная лажа. Если бы на машину харкнул фсбшник, омоновец, крутой бандюк или чиновник с мигалками, то у нашего героя внезапно нашлось бы время подумать и прийти к выводу, что совать кулак в морду обидчику будет крайне неосмотрительно. А так чего там, пара пьяных люмпенов против опытного бойца. Бульдозер против двух велосипедов. Оценил ситуацию и вперед.

PS. Тот кусок сутры о военачальнике, на который так любит ссылаться Дорже Жамбо, апокрифическая вставка, а не часть канона, это здесь многократно обсуждалось.

----------


## лесник

> Полная лажа. Если бы на машину харкнул фсбшник, омоновец, крутой бандюк или чиновник с мигалками, то у нашего героя внезапно нашлось бы время подумать и прийти к выводу, что совать кулак в морду обидчику будет крайне неосмотрительно. А так чего там, пара пьяных люмпенов против опытного бойца. Бульдозер против двух велосипедов. Оценил ситуацию и вперед.
> 
> PS. Тот кусок сутры о военачальнике, на который так любит ссылаться Дорже Жамбо, апокрифическая вставка, а не часть канона, это здесь многократно обсуждалось.


А если нет? Если бы поступил так же?

----------


## лесник

> Могли бы Вы разъяснить, что с точки зрения буддизма можно расценить как насилие? Например, вынужденная самооборона – это действие с позиции силы? Можно каким-либо образом вписать в эту тему и бездействие в ответ на постоянную агрессию? В каких случаях, следуя учению Будды, насилие будет допустимо?
> 
> – В теории насилие, как и ненасилие, – это лишь методы. Гораздо важнее мотивация и результат. Одним словом, с теоретической точки зрения применение силы при определенных обстоятельствах возможно и допустимо. Но на практике это всегда сопряжено с опасностью и порой не приводит к желаемому результату. Что касается меня, то я абсолютно уверен, что очень важно не прибегать к насилию.


Интервью. Его Святейшество Далай Лама XIV: "Буддизм и свобода Тибета слишком тесно связаны между собой"

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> А если нет? Если бы поступил так же?


А если бы поступил так же, то у него сейчас были бы значительно более насущные заботы, чем рассказывать нам эту трогательную историю.

----------


## Сергей Муай

Добрый день,

Еще раз благодарю всех высказавшихся в теме. Собственно я задавал вопрос о трактовке подобной ситуации именно с точки зрения "классики" буддизма (если определение "классика" уместно). Ответы по сути вопроса есть, но их мало. За ответы по существу заданного вопроса - отдельное спасибо. В основном участники увлеклись постановкой диагноза моей психической состоятельности в конкретном случае и анализом возможных вариантов "я vs взвод спецназа" и т.п. :-)) Я специально выбрал случай, который ну аж никак не может быть классифицирован как некий акт бытового героизма (осознаю это сам). Да, было именно так, и поступил так, как поступил. Что бы сделал сейчас, будучи более "вооруженным" теорией буддизма? Да скорее всего то же самое....
Был случай в начале 90-х: товарищ, хиппи и поэт, обратился за помощью. Группу таких же безобидных людей, как я тогда считал, с определенной придурью, но явно не лишенных талантов (музыканты, художники) повадилась на регулярной основе избивать группа гопников (хулиганов). Просто так, за то, что волосы длинные, за то что не в "балсах" ходят, а в дрявой джинсе и т.п. Помог. Как оказалось, избиение проводили на регулярной основе 4 человека, что самое удивительное, не обладающих впечатляющими физическими данными. Эти 4 лица регулярно били 15 человек мужиков. По ходу пьесы доставалось и подругам непротивленцев. Псоле принятых контрмер собрались с "толстовцами" распить чернил, спрашиваю их "Дык как же братва вышло-то так? Вас вон аж сколько, а их всего четверо". Ну и рассказали мне тогда, что такие как я, это грубое неотесанное быдло, а они семимильными шагами в нирвану идут и ничто не собьет их с пути. Странно как-то. Просто по Толстому получается. ИМХО, неправильно, вот, спросить решил....
Удачи!

----------


## Сергей Муай

> А если бы поступил так же, то у него сейчас были бы значительно более насущные заботы, чем рассказывать нам эту трогательную историю.


Если есть возможность, просто ответьте на заданный мной вопрос. Вы же не знаете, какие заботы и когда были в моей жизни. Зачем этот виртуальный диагноз?

----------


## Димон

однажды братва порезала пацанов - беспредельщиков, и вот после этого мне один урка говорит - я не знаю как я поступил плохо или хорошо. с одной стороны плохо - причинил вред,  с другой - может это тупое быдло в следующий раз по пьянке будет держать себя в рамках и нынешний порез предостережет его как-то и спасет его в следующей ситуации от смерти?

----------


## Сергей Муай

> и нынешний порез предостережет его как-то и спасет его в следующей ситуации от смерти?


Мой товарищ называет это "созданием условного Павловского рефлекса".  Он в очках и лицо интеллигентное. При этом МС по боксу. А его чуть что - сразу бить. Ну уж очень интеллигентное лицо  :Big Grin:   Вот он и говорит "Хорошо что на меня, а если бы не умел человек ничего?" Добрый он очень.

----------


## Сергей Муай

Небольшое дополнение к вопросу: а как получается с теми, кто вынужден применять насилие в силу служебных обязанностей? Военнослужащие, работники правоохрантельных органов, охрана и т.п.

----------


## Neroli

> Небольшое дополнение к вопросу: а как получается с теми, кто вынужден применять насилие в силу служебных обязанностей? Военнослужащие, работники правоохрантельных органов, охрана и т.п.


Полагаю, один из результатов практики у так буддистов (а речь ведь о буддистах) увольнение с работы. И нахождение другой.  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Сергей, Вы избили двух человек за то, что один из них плюнул на кусок железа, а другой бросился защищать товарища. Вы были оскорблены и почувствовали гнев, который и побудил вас действовать. Даже если во время самого действия Вы гнев не чувствовали, это уже ничего не меняет. В начале действия гнев был и этого достаточно, чтобы действие стало негативным. Вы ясно осознавали свои действия и это делает карму еще более тяжелой, поскольку это позволило Вам испытать более сильное удовлетворение содеянным, чем в случае неосознанного действия.

Все эти разговоры о том, что избитым это пошло на пользу - отмазки. Ямараджа в бардо их не примет. У Вас не было намерения принести этим людям пользу, а было намерение их наказать. А задним числом оправдать можно что угодно. Просто сами себе ответьте на вопрос: если бы на месте двух люмпенов были либо те, о ком я уже писал, либо восьмилетний ребенок, либо пьяная бомжиха, стали бы Вы так же поступать или нет. Как бы Вы поступили в ситуации, когда подобная попытка "проучить" гарантировала бы серьезные проблемы и Вам самим, и Вашей семье?

Смелым и мужественным я тоже Ваш поступок назвать не могу. Смелость - это когда человек преодолевает страх, а если страха нет, то в поступке нет никакой особой смелости. Вы избили тех, кто был слабее Вас за то, что они проявили к Вам неуважение. Хотя с точки зрения общественной морали, это можно трактовать по-всякому, но эта точка зрения не имеет никакой ценности.

А вот с точки зрения буддизма Вы создали карму гнева и усилили возможность своего адского рождения. Вы причинили людям боль и спровоцировали их на действия обусловленные гневом. Так что и с точки зрения хинаяны, и с точки зрения махаяны это были неблагие действия. О ваджраяне речь и вовсе не идет, поскольку никаким чистым видением здесь и не пахнет. Ну и с точки зрения дзогчен у меня есть большие сомнения, что Вы распознали плевок на машине как самосовершенное проявление своей собственной энергии. Будь это так, Вы бы просто насладились этим зрелищем и это бы не побуждало Вас ни к каким действиям.

Вот Вам полный диагноз. Вы можете им воспользоваться, а можете проигнорировать и быть уверенным в собственной правоте.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Полагаю, один из результатов практики у так буддистов (а речь ведь о буддистах) увольнение с работы. И нахождение другой.


Да ну, жестко как-то. 
Вообще картина складывается какая-то удручающая: сам получил ворох неприятностей - твои проблемы возвращаются из прошлой жизни, создал неприятности другим, даже, вроде как и при определенных сложившихся обстоятельствах, требующих вмешательства (скажем так, с морально-этической точки зрения принятой в социуме) - опять же неправ. 
Кстати, назрел третий вопрос, не хочу создавать отдельную тему, возможно обсуждали уже нечто подобное. 

А не получается ли так, что для многих людей буддизм становится вроде "легальной крышей" по уходу от реальности? Я часто встречал людей, теоретически весьма подкованных (сравниваю исключительно с собой - дремучим), в жизни явно прикрывающих свою недееспособность якобы идеалами Учения. Недееспособность заработать денег, проявление себя как специалиста по специальности, полученной в "до-буддийский"  :Embarrassment:   период и т.д. и т.п. 
А?  :Confused:

----------


## ullu

> Не могу дать ссылку на источник, когда-то слышал следующее: если кто-то, совершающий неблагое действие здесь и сейчас огребает здесь и сейчас, человек, отоваривший этого "кто-то", служит просто инструментом воздаяния. Где-то так, если вкратце  Надо заметить, что такая доктрина бытовала в среде людей, умеющих квалифицированно нанести вред ближнему. Но при этом, ссылались именно на бууддизм


В буддизме нету никакого воздаяния.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Вот Вам полный диагноз. Вы можете им воспользоваться, а можете проигнорировать и быть уверенным в собственной правоте.


Игорь, спасибо за обстоятельный ответ. Действительно искренне благодарен. 
Единственное чего бы я действительно не хотел, чтобы у Вас и у уважаемых участников форума сложилось мнение, будто-бы я, уже взрослый дядька, так и рыскаю по улицам в поисках "А кого бы отоварить?" Что было, то было, тут "из песни слов не выбросишь". К Учению я пришел недавно. За свои ошибки в прошлом я получу то, что заслужил. Не хотелось бы наступать на те же грабли в будущем. Вопрос был задан не с целью получить "классическое" оправдание для себя. Цель диаметрально противоположная - понять, дабы избежать.

----------


## Dondhup

Я помню историю, которую рассказал один из моих Учителей.
Один вор , узнав что йогину, живущему в пещерном доме поднесли отрез ткани решил ее украсть. Дверь была закрыта но вор просунул руку в окно рядом с которой стоял стол с подаренным сукном и начала шарить. Йогин был пожилым и у него была палка. Он схватил вора за руку и стал его бить повторяя "Ом ма ни пад ме хум!."
Вор вырвался и побежал повторяя от страха - "Ом мани пад ме хум!". У моста он увидел силуэты из ртов которых извергалось пламя. Он сказало "Ом ма ни пад ме хум!" и прета исчезли.

----------


## Dondhup

> В буддизме нету никакого воздаяния.


Да уж.
Представим себе Будд, принявших гневную форму и начавших "воздаять" всем существам в сансаре в том числе и людям которые считают себя "орудием кармы".

----------


## Толя

> однажды братва порезала пацанов - беспредельщиков, и вот после этого мне один урка говорит - я не знаю как я поступил плохо или хорошо. с одной стороны плохо - причинил вред, с другой - может это тупое быдло в следующий раз по пьянке будет держать себя в рамках и нынешний порез предостережет его как-то и спасет его в следующей ситуации от смерти?


Я над схожими ситуациями как-то раз дискутировал на семинаре по философии, и доказывал, что подобные выводы содержат изъян.

Приведу пример, о чем там шла речь, чтобы пояснить. Некто говорит, что невозможно сказать - плох какой либо поступок или хорош. Отдаешь игрушки в детдом, имея самые хорошие намерения, а некоторые дети из-за них подрались.  Поэтому нельзя сказать однозначно - хорошо это, или - нет.

Водитель говорит - чтобы аккуратно ездить нужно один раз врезаться. Вроде бы, это и плохо, но с другой стороны - хорошо, ведь после этого люди становятся осторожнее.

Оба эти рассуждения на самом деле попадают мимо, потому что в первом случае плоха жадность и хорошо бескорыстие, во втором - авария и неведение последствий своих дейстий негативны, а размышление над поступками и осмотрительность - положительны. Причем причинная связь есть между размышлением и осмотрительностью, но не между ними и  глупостью с аварией. 

В случае с порезом так же. Причинение вреда - негативно, а хорошо думать над своими действиями. Из пореза ведь никак не следует размышление о негативных последствиях и достойное поведение.

ЗЫ а по теме: с мужиками можно было просто поговорить и застыдить их, если хотелось что-то предпринять. Спросить, например, считает ли он, что сделал нечто умное и достойное, плюнув в стекло машины, в которой сидели женщина и ребенок. Зачем он это сделал, каких последствий ждал и т.д.

----------


## ullu

> не дай Б-г конечно, но ... если бы это была Ваша женщина (мать, жена, дочь) ?


Если бы это была моя мать я бы полила стекло водой из бутылки, вытерла бы тряпкой и поехала бы дальше даже не вспоминая об этом.
Что бы не напрягать мозг моей матери такой несуществующей проблемой как негативная реакция на чей-то плевок на стекло машины.
Ребятам посвятила бы заслуги потом, или практику какую сделала бы что ли.
Тоже мне вселенская проблема - на стекло машины плюнули....не ногу же отпилили.

----------


## ullu

Но с другой стороны, подумала я....когда в вагоне метро одуревшие подростки бьют кого-то, а весь вагон сидит и молча смотрит...я тихо фигею, если честно.
Попадаю всегда под развязку, когда уже милиция приходит, а то бы наверное давно бы голову мне проломили....
И вот тут возникает у меня противоречие...

С одной стороны , конечно, если бы рядом со мной был мой ребенок, и кто-то плюнул бы на стекло моей машины я бы учила бы его, своим примером, не обращать внимания на то, когда тебя оскорбляют и объяснила бы ему как надо относится к этому.
А сдругой стороны если кого-то оскорбляют, а я не защищаю этого человека, то какой я пример подаю ребенку вот?

----------


## Yeshe

*ullu*, а какой вы можете подать пример, если это толпа пьяных сильных парней, а вы - дама с ребенком? Только позвать милицию или тихо убежать (или то и другое вместе). Да даже если и один парень перед толпой - что он может сделать? Только то же самое. Играть в героя, чтобы получить медаль посмертно... не знаю. Отпор можно попробовать дать, только если силы хотя бы равны.

----------


## ullu

> *ullu*, а какой вы можете подать пример, если это толпа пьяных сильных парней, а вы - дама с ребенком? Только позвать милицию или тихо убежать (или то и другое вместе). Да даже если и один парень перед толпой - что он может сделать? Только то же самое. Играть в героя, чтобы получить медаль посмертно... не знаю. Отпор можно попробовать дать, только если силы хотя бы равны.


Можно сделать замечание и выесть мозг полутора-двух часовой лекцией  :Smilie: 
Слабая дама вообще много чего может на самом деле. 
Кроме того люди они гораздо больше люди , чем кажутся. 
Маньяков-убийц на улицах все же не так много.

----------


## PampKin Head

Делай то, что должно и будь, что будет...

----------


## Dondhup

это точно

----------


## Yeshe

> Можно сделать замечание и выесть мозг полутора-двух часовой лекцией 
> Слабая дама вообще много чего может на самом деле. 
> Кроме того люди они гораздо больше люди , чем кажутся. 
> Маньяков-убийц на улицах все же не так много.


я бы не экспериментировала, особенно с ребенком. Вы парню лекцию начнете, а он вас одним тычком в угол - и перелом челюсти. Может быть маньяков и не много, но дразнить и проверять маньяк или не маньяк я бы не стала. А вдруг как раз он родимый?  :Smilie:  

слабые дамы могут развлекаться только в том случае, если у них разряд по карате или чему подобному. К моей подруге однажды в лифт полезли двое - на их счастье они начали раньше, чем в лифт вошли, потому что сразу они оттуда и вышли с помощью приемчика тайквондо, которым она хорошо владела на такой случай. В остальных случаях дамам лучше не отсвечивать.

----------


## Aleksey L.

А никто не попробовал все, что происходит, увидеть в свете кармы человека, который отчего-то попадает в те или иные ситуации? .... Мир человека и его окружение. 

Это касается и разрядов по карате. 
Для примера, знаю человека, побывавшего в Чечне, тихий спокойный надежный человек. Только почему-то вокруг него машины на дорогах бьются с завидной периодичностью. 

Например, окружая себя приятелями из органов правопорядка, поневоле будешь завязан с их мирами, где алкоголь-табак-этика(язык) используются как средства 'подчинения' мира животных. 

Это, наверно, к разговору о добрых друзьях и приятной обстановке благих уделов.

----------


## Secundus

> Сергей, Вы избили двух человек за то, что один из них плюнул на кусок железа, а другой бросился защищать товарища. Вы были оскорблены и почувствовали гнев, который и побудил вас действовать. Даже если во время самого действия Вы гнев не чувствовали, это уже ничего не меняет. В начале действия гнев был и этого достаточно, чтобы действие стало негативным. Вы ясно осознавали свои действия и это делает карму еще более тяжелой, поскольку это позволило Вам испытать более сильное удовлетворение содеянным, чем в случае неосознанного действия.
> 
> Все эти разговоры о том, что избитым это пошло на пользу - отмазки. Ямараджа в бардо их не примет. У Вас не было намерения принести этим людям пользу, а было намерение их наказать. А задним числом оправдать можно что угодно. Просто сами себе ответьте на вопрос: если бы на месте двух люмпенов были либо те, о ком я уже писал, либо восьмилетний ребенок, либо пьяная бомжиха, стали бы Вы так же поступать или нет. Как бы Вы поступили в ситуации, когда подобная попытка "проучить" гарантировала бы серьезные проблемы и Вам самим, и Вашей семье?
> 
> Смелым и мужественным я тоже Ваш поступок назвать не могу. Смелость - это когда человек преодолевает страх, а если страха нет, то в поступке нет никакой особой смелости. Вы избили тех, кто был слабее Вас за то, что они проявили к Вам неуважение. Хотя с точки зрения общественной морали, это можно трактовать по-всякому, но эта точка зрения не имеет никакой ценности.
> 
> А вот с точки зрения буддизма Вы создали карму гнева и усилили возможность своего адского рождения. Вы причинили людям боль и спровоцировали их на действия обусловленные гневом. Так что и с точки зрения хинаяны, и с точки зрения махаяны это были неблагие действия. О ваджраяне речь и вовсе не идет, поскольку никаким чистым видением здесь и не пахнет. Ну и с точки зрения дзогчен у меня есть большие сомнения, что Вы распознали плевок на машине как самосовершенное проявление своей собственной энергии. Будь это так, Вы бы просто насладились этим зрелищем и это бы не побуждало Вас ни к каким действиям.
> 
> Вот Вам полный диагноз. Вы можете им воспользоваться, а можете проигнорировать и быть уверенным в собственной правоте.




Уважаемые Бао и Игорь Берхин,
Собираюсь на московский ретрит Кайсена-роси, приеду один, придется поездить по электричкам по Подмосковью, при этом одна из кармических обусловленностей - монголоидная раса )), что может вызвать душевный дискомфорт в стаях скинхедов, да и просто подростков-шовинистов, едущих в той же электричке.
Так вот, при налете на меня в электричке стаи пэтэушнегов с ножами наперевес заранее прошу Вашего совета: что делать ? защищаться до последнего, т.е. ответно "бить в рыло" ? или сразу лечь на пол закрывая руками и рюкзаком жизненно важные органы тела ?
В силу духовной неразвитости распознать избиение, а то и убивание  себя "как самосовершенное проявление своей собственной энергии" не смогу.
Что делать ?

P.S. надеюсь, что сяду в одну электричку с Ullu ))

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Бессмысленно давать советы для критической ситуации, когда нами управляют эмоции и привычные реакции: поздно пить боржоми, когда отказали почки. Человек все равно сделает только то, что может сделать в этот момент: удерет, будет звать на помощь, полезет в драку и т.д. Все, что можем сделать, это работать на собой, когда у нас все хорошо, чтобы в критический момент наши реакции оказались правильными. Это как подготовка к смерти: бессмысленно спрашивать совет "Что делать?", когда ты уже вот-вот склеишь ласты, готовиться надо намного заранее. Если на нас нападают или даже мы просто боимся, что на нас нападут, то источник агрессии в нас самих. У человека, который напряженно ожидает нападения, значительно больше шансов, что его кто-то зацепит, чем у спокойного и расслабленного человека, излучающего доброжелательность. Ко всем нам в Москве и в других местах могут прицепиться менты, гопники и т.д. И само осознание возможности чьей-то атаки может заставить нас внутренне ощериться, принять боевую стойку, начать испытывать негативные мысли по отношению к потенциальным агрессорам. И в этот момент важно заметить в себе такое напряжение и устранить его из своего состояния тем, способом, которым владеешь. А бить или не бить - вообще не вопрос. Можешь не бить - не бей. А не можешь не бить, то и говорить не о чем.






> Вопрос был задан не с целью получить "классическое" оправдание для себя. Цель диаметрально противоположная - понять, дабы избежать.


Сергей, сам тот факт, что Вы начали спрашивать на этом форуме совет, свидетельствует о Ваших сомнениях в собственной правоте. Это было сразу понятно, но я решил, что небольшой дозированный наезд будет в данном случае полезен, чтобы навести резкость :-) Уж не обессудьте, за кажущийся резким тон.

Есть стандартная буддийская схема работы, когда мы понимаем, что создали плохую карму (а мы даже в этой жизни наворотили столько, что на кучу адских рождений хватит за всех убитых нами мух, комаров и тараканов). Так вот стандартная схема трехшаговая: 
1. Осознание того, что совершил негативное действие, что имеешь склонности совершать такие действия, что вообще накопил обильную плохую карму.
2. Испытать сожаление и раскаяние всвязи с вышеописанными фактами.
3. Породить намерение не совершать вновь негативные действия, полностью очистить склонности к таким действиям, освободиться ото всей накопленной плохой кармы.
В ваджраяне эти три фазы выполняются в сочетании с той или иной формой практики Ваджрасаттвы, в том числе и с той, которая включена в ганапуджу. Если все сделано правильно, то мы сразу можем испытать некоторую степень очищения. Это не значит, что уже все очищено, но показывает, что мы движемся в правильном направлении.
Успехов!

----------


## Neroli

> 1. Осознание того, что совершил негативное действие, что имеешь склонности совершать такие действия, что вообще накопил обильную плохую карму.
> 2. Испытать сожаление и раскаяние всвязи с вышеописанными фактами.
> 3. Породить намерение не совершать вновь негативные действия, полностью очистить склонности к таким действиям, освободиться ото всей накопленной плохой кармы.


А объясните кто-нибудь как к этому всему не добавить - "проклясть себя за это и ненавидеть до самой смерти".  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  
Или пускай?

----------


## Dondhup

"Если на нас нападают или даже мы просто боимся, что на нас нападут, то источник агрессии в нас самих."
Нападали даже на Будду и Архатов. Я знаю истроию как одного Архата убили.
Ни у Будды ни у Архатов нет никакого источника Агрессии.

----------


## Ынь

> А не получается ли так, что для многих людей буддизм становится вроде "легальной крышей" по уходу от реальности? Я часто встречал людей, теоретически весьма подкованных (сравниваю исключительно с собой - дремучим), в жизни явно прикрывающих свою недееспособность якобы идеалами Учения. Недееспособность заработать денег, проявление себя как специалиста по специальности, полученной в "до-буддийский"   период и т.д. и т.п. 
> А?


За многих я бы говорить не стала... Думаю, что есть такие люди. И не только среди буддистов. Свою неспособность можно прикрывать чем угодно. Только к буддизму это отношения не имеет. Назваться-то можно хоть Папой Римским. Игорь же хорошо объяснил, что отношение к буддизму определяется не на уровне внешних проявлений, а по намерению. Намерение оправдать какую-то слабость свою, осознанно оно или нет, к буддизму отношения не имеет. А то, что люди бывают слабыми, - ни для кого не новость.

Заслуг (сил, энергии) для буддийской практики надо гораздо больше, чем для самореализации в обычной жизни. Посудите сами, как может человек, который даже в обычной жизни ни на что не способен, достичь чего-л на духовном поприще.

----------


## Dondhup

> А объясните кто-нибудь как к этому всему не добавить - "проклясть себя за это и ненавидеть до самой смерти".    
> Или пускай?


Лучше уничтожить свое представление о существовании независимой самосущности, тогда и карма дурная проявляться не будет.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> "Если на нас нападают или даже мы просто боимся, что на нас нападут, то источник агрессии в нас самих."
> Нападали даже на Будду и Архатов. Я знаю истроию как одного Архата убили.
> Ни у Будды ни у Архатов нет никакого источника Агрессии.


 Будду или архата совершенно не волнует, нападают на них или нет, они не воспринимают нападение как агрессию, поскольку знают смысл иллюзорности.

Нападение - это не объективная реальность, а наша оценка происходящего.

----------


## Dondhup

"А не получается ли так, что для многих людей буддизм становится вроде "легальной крышей" по уходу от реальности? Я часто встречал людей, теоретически весьма подкованных (сравниваю исключительно с собой - дремучим), в жизни явно прикрывающих свою недееспособность якобы идеалами Учения. Недееспособность заработать денег, проявление себя как специалиста по специальности, полученной в "до-буддийский"  период и т.д. и т.п. "

Бедность является результатом скупости в прошлом, так же как прочие трудности - результатом прошлых не благих деяний. Осуждать за это человека не стоит, лучше с собой разобраться. "Под уходом от реальности" вы понимаете отказ от обывательского способа существования? Способа. при котором люди уверены что они имею самосущности, отличаются от других принципиально, живут, накапливая дурную карму и т.п. Тогда буддисты "уходят от реальности".

----------


## Secundus

> "Если на нас нападают или даже мы просто боимся, что на нас нападут, то источник агрессии в нас самих."
> Нападали даже на Будду и Архатов. Я знаю истроию как одного Архата убили.
> Ни у Будды ни у Архатов нет никакого источника Агрессии.


вот еще примеры:

- убили Хуйкэ, 2-го китайского патриарха дзэн, уже *после* того как он достиг просветления и получил рясу и чашу от Бодхидхармы,

- то же самое чуть не произошло с Хуйэнэном, 6-ым патриархом дзэн, также *после* того как он достиг просветления, причем хотели убить именно из-за того, что он получил рясу и чашу от 5-го патриарха, и ему пришлось бежать и скрываться,

- кто знает, что случилось бы с ЕСДЛ 14-ым не убеги он в Индию...

p.s. не говорю уже о казни Христа

----------


## Morris Allan

> Вот тут есть фрагмент http://prosvet.jino-net.ru/shambhala...itic/cr03.html, а именно:
> 
> "Обычно убийство является отрицательной кармой. Однако в одной из своих прошлых жизней гуру Будда Сакьямуни убил человека. Он был капитаном корабля, перевозившего 500 купцов, и один человек, который был на борту, замыслил убийство остальных. Узнав об этом и понимая, что если тот человек преуспеет в осуществлении своих замыслов, то попадет в Ад и в течении множества веков будет мучиться, капитан ощутил к нему неодолимое сострадание. Он подумал: «Я отправлюсь в Ад вместо него. Я убью его прежде, чем у него появится возможность убить остальных. Даже если карма убийства означает, что я отправлюсь в Ад, все равно я сделаю это». Так, из неодолимого сострадания капитан убил этого купца.
> 
> Однако благодаря мотивации великого сострадания убийство не стало отрицательной кармой, напротив, оно стало особым средством накопления заслуги и сократило пребывание бодхисаттвы в сансаре на 100000 веков. Здесь текст («Светильник на пути к пробуждению») очень ясно говорит, что это не стало отрицательной кармой, хотя иногда это и оспаривается. Некоторым очень трудно понять, что убийство, совершенное из сострадания, является добродетельным. Они утверждают, что побуждение добродетельно, но само действие недобродетельно, так что бодхисаттва-капитан должен был испытать какие-то последствия. Некоторые геше могут спорить подобным образом в контексте учений Хинаяны, но в этом тексте Махаяны говорится, что действие капитана не стало плохой кармой.
> 
> В учениях Хинаяны установлено, что три действия тела (убийство, воровство, распутство) и четыре действия речи (ложь, злословие, сплетни, грубая речь) негативны, поскольку учения Хинаяны ставят акцент более на действии, чем на его мотивации. Однако в учениях Махаяны Будда позволяет такие действия, когда бодисаттва видит, что они наверняка принесут пользу живым существам. Будда позволяет такие действия, поскольку для бодисаттвы нет опасности в смысле развития его ума. Его действие не становится препятствием к достижению Пробуждения, напротив, оно помогает бодисаттве быстрее достичь его.
> 
> Хинаяна является основанием Махаяны, но в учениях Хинаяны не упоминается бодхичитта, которая появляется в Махаяне. В Махаяне бодхичитта может недобродетельное действие сделать добродетельным. 
> ...


Сайтик не компетентный !!!  Вы бы ещё ссылку с теософов прислали! :Stick Out Tongue:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Вы уверены что в "НеМахаяне" мотивация вторична действию? :EEK!:

----------


## Dondhup

> Сайтик не компетентный !!!  Вы бы ещё ссылку с теософов прислали!  
> Вы уверены что в "НеМахаяне" мотивация вторична действию?


Великий Сопа Ринпоче известнейший Учитель в тибетской линии, пожалуйста будте сдержанней.
Хотя проверить соответствие тексту книги стоит.

----------


## Dondhup

> вот еще примеры:
> 
> - убили Хуйкэ, 2-го китайского патриарха дзэн, уже *после* того как он достиг просветления и получил рясу и чашу от Бодхидхармы,
> 
> - то же самое чуть не произошло с Хуйэнэном, 6-ым патриархом дзэн, также *после* того как он достиг просветления, причем хотели убить именно из-за того, что он получил рясу и чашу от 5-го патриарха, и ему пришлось бежать и скрываться,
> 
> - кто знает, что случилось бы с ЕСДЛ 14-ым не убеги он в Индию...
> 
> p.s. не говорю уже о казни Христа


Наводит на размышления.
Будду убить в принципе нельзя, он все время находиться в состоянии сосредоточения воспринимает абсолютную и относительную истины. Архата можно убить когда он не находиться в состоянии сосредоточения.
Если человек достиг состояния Будды, то его просто невозможно убить. 

Иисус при всем уважении вряд ли был Архатом.

----------


## Neroli

> Лучше уничтожить свое представление о существовании независимой самосущности, тогда и карма дурная проявляться не будет.


Ага, а лучше вообще сразу просветлеть и немучаться.  :Smilie:  

Как! вы еще здесь? 8-/

----------


## Morris Allan

> Великий Сопа Ринпоче известнейший Учитель в тибетской линии, пожалуйста будте сдержанней.
> Хотя проверить соответствие тексту книги стоит.


ИЗВЕСТНЕЙШИЙ! А я разве сказал что то о нём? я скзал про сайтик аум сенреке...

----------


## Dondhup

> ИЗВЕСТНЕЙШИЙ! А я разве сказал что то о нём? я скзал про сайтик аум сенреке...


Сорри, я на имя Ламы среагировал, а сайт не смотрел.

----------


## Dondhup

> Ага, а лучше вообще сразу просветлеть и немучаться.  
> 
> Как! вы еще здесь? 8-/


Наверно в силу малых способностей.

----------


## Neroli

> Наверно в силу малых способностей.


Ну вот у меня конкретная проблема - я себя за все ненавижу, и вижу что это мне мешает и неконструктивно, а как бы это изменить, я так сходу не втыкаю, а свелось все к малым способностям, и что мне теперь с этим делать...
Лучше бы вообще молчала.  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Ну вот у меня конкретная проблема - я себя за все ненавижу, и вижу что это мне мешает и неконструктивно, а как бы это изменить, я так сходу не втыкаю


Познакомьтесь с собой поближе, вполне возможно Вы найдёте в себе интересного человека, друга и единомышленника. Тогда ненависть пройдёт сама собой  :Wink:

----------


## Secundus

> Ну вот у меня конкретная проблема - я себя за все ненавижу, и вижу что это мне мешает и неконструктивно, а как бы это изменить, я так сходу не втыкаю, а свелось все к малым способностям, и что мне теперь с этим делать...
> Лучше бы вообще молчала.


думаю, Вы нетерпимы к себе потому, что хотите решить свои конфликты и пороки разом, на самом деле источник всего ненавидимого и ненависти - один, но узнать его можете только Вы сами.

у большинства участников на БФ малые способности, но вопрос не в способностях, ибо это всего лишь карма, а вопрос применительно к Вам - во время медитации отбросьте свои якобы пороки, отбросьте свою ненависть, отбросьте себя саму - что останется ?

если такую медитацию провести будет Вам сложно, то хочу рекомендовать ребефинг (в мск много ребеферов-инструкторов), думаю 2 часовых сессий осознанного дыхания Вам помогут точно узнать причину ненависти и, если не избавиться от ненависти к себе, то хотя бы сделать в ней серьезную трещину.

Neroli, мы Вас любим !

----------


## Secundus

> Наводит на размышления.
> Будду убить в принципе нельзя, он все время находиться в состоянии сосредоточения воспринимает абсолютную и относительную истины. Архата можно убить когда он не находиться в состоянии сосредоточения.
> Если человек достиг состояния Будды, то его просто невозможно убить. 
> 
> Иисус при всем уважении вряд ли был Архатом.


я Вас процитировал с целью дополнительно показать неточность цитированной Вами фразы И. Берхина, в том числе упомянув Иисуса.

----------


## Буль

> Так вот, при налете на меня в электричке стаи пэтэушнегов с ножами наперевес заранее прошу Вашего совета: что делать ?


Убегать!!!

Я серьёзно!  :Mad:

----------


## ullu

> А объясните кто-нибудь как к этому всему не добавить - "проклясть себя за это и ненавидеть до самой смерти".    
> Или пускай?


За что?

----------


## ullu

> Ну вот у меня конкретная проблема - я себя за все ненавижу, и вижу что это мне мешает и неконструктивно, а как бы это изменить, я так сходу не втыкаю, а свелось все к малым способностям, и что мне теперь с этим делать...
> Лучше бы вообще молчала.


Чод делать тебе с этим ) Что бы уменьшать привязанность к чувству собственой важности и к желанию быть какой-то хорошей, правильной или какой-то ещё.
Я серьезно.
Не обязательно что-то грандиозное. можно даже Гуру йогу с Мачиг Ма только.
Много раз.

----------


## ullu

> Убегать!!!
> 
> Я серьёзно!


+1

----------


## ullu

В общем у меня получился такой вывод.
Сейчас, когда пришла в голову мысль о том, что вдруг могут убить, избить и так далее это надо понять.
Пока есть возможность нужно успеть максимально реализовать то, что поможет не страдать в этих ситуациях.
Если окажешься в этой ситуации с реализацией, то вопросов что делать не возникнет.
Если без - то придется выкручиваться как можешь. 
Желательно остаться живым, никого не покалечить, не отвлечься страхами и не допустить в своем уме ненависти, агрессии и других негативных качеств.
Косить под бодхисаттву без необходимой реализации в конкретной ситуации , явно превышающей способности - глупо и приведет к тому, что косить будешь уже в след жизни червяком, земляным червяком (с) и не имеет никакого отношения к практике.
А умрем мы все рано или поздно....стоит уже наверное пересмотреть на что уходит время в течении дня.....
и есть ли в собственном распоряжении уже что-то конкретное что дейсвтиельно работает...или одни только фантазии об истинной природе, пустоте , иллюзорности и так далее и тому подобное.

----------


## Aleksey L.

"Если ты сам не действовал и не имел намерений, то невозможно, чтобы действия кого-либо стороннего оказали влияние на поток твоего бытия. Таким образом, если ты можешь жить согласно учению о "причине и результате", которое подробно проповедал Сам Будда, то тебе абсолютно невозможно провалиться в низшие миры, сколько бы зла ни творили другие. 

Исследуй любое свое заблуждение, ошибку, проступок, именно свое, а не кого-то стороннего." 

/Джамгон Конгтрул. Светоч уверенности./

----------


## Secundus

> В общем у меня получился такой вывод.
> Сейчас, когда пришла в голову мысль о том, что вдруг могут убить, избить и так далее это надо понять.
> Пока есть возможность нужно успеть максимально реализовать то, что поможет не страдать в этих ситуациях.
> Если окажешься в этой ситуации с реализацией, то вопросов что делать не возникнет.
> Если без - то придется выкручиваться как можешь. 
> Желательно остаться живым, никого не покалечить, не отвлечься страхами и не допустить в своем уме ненависти, агрессии и других негативных качеств.
> Косить под бодхисаттву без необходимой реализации в конкретной ситуации , явно превышающей способности - глупо и приведет к тому, что косить будешь уже в след жизни червяком, земляным червяком (с) и не имеет никакого отношения к практике.
> А умрем мы все рано или поздно....стоит уже наверное пересмотреть на что уходит время в течении дня.....
> и есть ли в собственном распоряжении уже что-то конкретное что дейсвтиельно работает...или одни только фантазии об истинной природе, пустоте , иллюзорности и так далее и тому подобное.


мне себя не жаль, я готов умереть, я только к ребенку своему привязан, не хочу уходить, пока он маленький и учение Будды не может воспринимать,
всем признателен за ответы на мои вопросы.

----------


## Neroli

> если такую медитацию провести будет Вам сложно, то хочу рекомендовать ребефинг (в мск много ребеферов-инструкторов)


Не, не надо.  :Smilie:  Здесь же буддийский форум. 




> Neroli, мы Вас любим !


Спасибо конечно, то так я вам и поверила.  :Big Grin:  




> Чод делать тебе с этим ) Что бы уменьшать привязанность к чувству собственой важности и к желанию быть какой-то хорошей, правильной или какой-то ещё.
> Я серьезно.


ЧСВ само себя всегда отмажет.  :Smilie: 
Мне вот кажется что в детстве была такая установка, что "мы тебя любить не будем, если ты не будешь хорошей."  Главное было не забывать это последовательно в жизнь претворять. И дальше со всеми вытекающими. Страх и ды ты.
Вообще вот интересный может быть вопрос, а может быть и нет, то как тебя родители воспитают и какие психологические травмы тебе нанесут тоже зависит от кармы? Но я боюсь этот вопрос в теме С. Муая задавать. Еще побьет.  :Wink:

----------


## Secundus

> Не, не надо.  Здесь же буддийский форум. 
> 
> Спасибо конечно, то так я вам и поверила.  
> 
> ЧСВ само себя всегда отмажет. 
> Мне вот кажется что в детстве была такая установка, что "мы тебя любить не будем, если ты не будешь хорошей."  Главное было не забывать это последовательно в жизнь претворять. И дальше со всеми вытекающими. Страх и ды ты.
> Вообще вот интересный может быть вопрос, а может быть и нет, то как тебя родители воспитают и какие психологические травмы тебе нанесут тоже зависит от кармы? Но я боюсь этот вопрос в теме С. Муая задавать. Еще побьет.


Neroli,
1) ребефинг вообще свободен от какого-либо духовного\религиозного содержания, его цель очистка сознания и тела от всего негативного накопленного, а содержание выбираете вы (как, например, поклоны имеются во всех религиях и учениях, а также цигун\йога и т.д.); 
может сначала попробуете, а потом отмахнетесь ? ))

2) да, я Вас люблю; а Вы ненавидите себя просто потому, что не любите себя, отсюда, думаю, Вы не любите (точнее не умеете любить) и других (пусть и есть семья, дети и т.п.);
это просто стереотип, что между М и Ж должна быть особая любовь: все виды чел. любви (М и Ж, родители\дети, родственники и т.д.) это всего лишь виды одной и той же любви.
Все мы люди без разбора ! (с))

3) возможно Вы уже почти дошли до причины всего Вашего современного состояния сказав "мы тебя любить не будем, если ты не будешь хорошей", тут Вам обязательно поможет книга Лиз Бурбо "5 травм , которые мешают нам жить", она разбирает все психологические травмы которые мы получаем в детстве и неосознаем (но руководимы ими) во взрослой жизни, готовых рецептов она не дает, но Вы предстаёте перед собой же во всей "красе" - книжка сдирает с нас, точнее с ума покрывало бессознательного и Вы сами увидите, что и как нужно исправлять в себе.

Когда в очередной раз Вы чувствуете ненависть к себе во всем - отбрасывайте свой ум подальше )), отбросьте себя, или спросите себя "кого я ненавижу ?", прям пытайте себя этим вопросом, спускаясь всё глубже и глубже в шахту своего "я" ))  
_подсказка: там, на дне - золотой ответ, великое Ваше сокровище ))_

таков наш ум: вчера он был в радости, сегодня в печали, завтра нейтрален, и так далее с безначальных времен ... ))

----------


## Dondhup

Прибегать к психотерапевтическая методике, разработанная Л. Орром и С. Рэй в 1977 т.е. обычными людьми, глупо если у тебя под рукой Учение Будды.
Лучше к своему коренному Ламе за помощью обратиться.

----------


## Neroli

> может сначала попробуете, а потом отмахнетесь ? ))


Я знакома с методикой, но мне больше нравится метод Бутейко. С точки зрения Бутейко ребефинг - это самоубийство. 

прошу прощения за оффтопик.

----------


## ullu

> мне себя не жаль, я готов умереть, я только к ребенку своему привязан, не хочу уходить, пока он маленький и учение Будды не может воспринимать,
> всем признателен за ответы на мои вопросы.


А здесь мы подходим ко второй части "марлезонского балета".
Которая называется сострадание и забота о благе всех живых существ.
Вот хорошо что вам себя не жаль, с одной стороны. А с другой стороны а других вам не жаль?
Вот вы уже подумали о ребенке, а есть ещё целые толпы людей, у которых нет выхода и не будет, если вы его не откроете для них . 
Поэтмоу драгоценное чел рождения и тело надо бречь что бы вызнать в этой жизни все про освобождение , реализовать это и помочь другим.

----------


## Dondhup

Лучше читать мантры и медитацией заниматься например на очищение тела речи и ума с помощью медитации на Поле Собрания. Тогда ум будет очищаться в том числе и от гнева на себя.

----------


## Secundus

> А здесь мы подходим ко второй части "марлезонского балета".
> Которая называется сострадание и забота о благе всех живых существ.
> Вот хорошо что вам себя не жаль, с одной стороны. А с другой стороны а других вам не жаль?
> Вот вы уже подумали о ребенке, а есть ещё целые толпы людей, у которых нет выхода и не будет, если вы его не откроете для них . 
> Поэтмоу драгоценное чел рождения и тело надо бречь что бы вызнать в этой жизни все про освобождение , реализовать это и помочь другим.


само собой, в частности будут драки с фашистами-пэтэушнегами в электричках - начну оборону своего драгоценного тела с этой проповеди им

----------


## Secundus

> Лучше читать мантры и медитацией заниматься например на очищение тела речи и ума с помощью медитации на Поле Собрания. Тогда ум будет очищаться в том числе и от гнева на себя.


Neroli,
Вы еще не выбрали течение в буддизме ? а то мы с Dondhup с двух сторон уже охмуряем Вас предлагая методы своих школ, а фактически - перейти под свои знамена ))

----------


## Dondhup

И там и там все равно очищение ума.
Ради спасения всех живых существ.

----------


## ullu

> ЧСВ само себя всегда отмажет.


Да фиг там ) Не всегда )
Если человека хорошенько напугать, то чсв сразу же куда-то девается  :Smilie: 



> Мне вот кажется что в детстве была такая установка, что "мы тебя любить не будем, если ты не будешь хорошей."  Главное было не забывать это последовательно в жизнь претворять. И дальше со всеми вытекающими. Страх и ды ты.


Ага, была. Нам вообще на психологии рассказывали. что ребенок до 3х лет не умеет делать плохие вещи. 
То есть он делает только то, за что его любят. Он вычисляет чего хотят родители и делает именно это. Так что если ребенок устраивает что-то странное или ужасное то совершенно точно родители дали ему каким-то образом понять, что именно за это они будут его любить.
Но это же можно откатить обратно .



> Вообще вот интересный может быть вопрос, а может быть и нет, то как тебя родители воспитают и какие психологические травмы тебе нанесут тоже зависит от кармы? Но я боюсь этот вопрос в теме С. Муая задавать. Еще побьет.


хихи)
Ну вообще наверное от кармы. Ты же сам выбираешь где и у кого рождаться

----------


## Neroli

> Neroli,
> Вы еще не выбрали течение в буддизме ? а то мы с Dondhup с двух сторон уже охмуряем Вас предлагая методы своих школ, а фактически - перейти под свои знамена ))


Дзогчен. Но я с легкостью применяю любой метод, если он мне помогает.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Но это же можно откатить обратно .


Ты имеешь ввиду сейчас? Вот когда точно видишь причину состояния - оно само откатывается. Но как правило причину сложно увидеть точно,  как-то вот умудряешься само себе постоянно голову морочить. Ложные причины какие-то находятся. 




> Ну вообще наверное от кармы. Ты же сам выбираешь где и у кого рождаться


Что прям до таких мелочей вcе спланировано?   :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Ты имеешь ввиду сейчас? Вот когда точно видишь причину состояния - оно само откатывается. Но как правило причину сложно увидеть точно,  как-то вот умудряешься само себе постоянно голову морочить. Ложные причины какие-то находятся.


Хмхм...я тут давеча все рассматривала рассматривала причины...
Накоплися целый мешок штук, у которых непонятные причины, ну не вижу я их и вообще непонятно что это такое. Я  все это тягала тягала...а потмо подумала вот чего, вот если бы у меня был мешок мусора, который я бы собиралась выкинуть, стала бы я вытскивать из этого мешка муор по одной штуке , разглядывать, поределять чего это такое и потом опускать в помойку?
Вряд ли. Ну вот и нефиг разбираться с причинами. Можно легко отпустить все что угодно, и для этого не обязательно идентифицировать его и вызнавать причины его возникновения, не надо знать чего лежит в мешке, можно просто выкинуть мешок со всем содержимым. Просто даешь ему пройти и все, оно и идет себе своей дорогой куда шло. 
ну вот оно теперь и ходит )



> Что прям до таких мелочей вcе спланировано?


Отож ) ты ж не зря их выбрала ) а в соотвествии со своими привязанностями, желаниями и прочим. Вот они и отрабатывают )
- Драку заказывали?
- нет
- не ХМХМ, уплочено.
(с) анекдот

----------


## Neroli

> Накоплися целый мешок штук


Надо по одной выкидывать, а не копить. )))) 
Вообще я не могу без причины, получается подавление в итоге. Почему то. Но я на поиске причины не настаиваю. Лишь бы помогло.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

Вот ..... про мешок с мусором/багажом накомплений 
от него не пытаются избавиться, его не выкидывают, а просто откладывают в сторону, как на этом изображении

----------


## ullu

> Вот ..... про мешок с мусором/багажом накомплений 
> от него не пытаются избавиться, его не выкидывают, а просто откладывают в сторону, как на этом изображении


 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Надо по одной выкидывать, а не копить. )))) 
> Вообще я не могу без причины, получается подавление в итоге. Почему то. Но я на поиске причины не настаиваю. Лишь бы помогло.


Ну так этот процесс от меня не особенно зависит  :Smilie: 
пока одно что-то разглядываешь, ищешь прчины там...разгребаешь какие-то эмоциональные зацепки, обдумываешь, придумываешь противоядия и прочее другое то уже на подходе. Жизнь то идет, ситуации случаются, не говоря уже о мыслях, которые вообще приходят и уходят когда захотят.
Вот пока в одну мысль вцепишься и обдумываешь её с точки зрения психоанализа другие уже приехали, времени разобраться со всеми нету, и хвать их и в мешок , ждать  :Smilie: 
А так пришла мысль, какая пришла такая и пусть идет куда ей там надо....

ну я в общем тоже не настаиваю. я просто

----------


## ullu

> Вот ..... про мешок с мусором/багажом накомплений 
> от него не пытаются избавиться, его не выкидывают, а просто откладывают в сторону, как на этом изображении


ну я не имела ввиду избавится...только пальчики разжать )

----------


## Aleksey L.

утренняя гимнастика )

----------


## Леонид Ш

to: Сергей Муай

Если живешь в гармонии с миром, во всех его проявлениях, если нет страха и претензий на какой-либо статус в этом мире, то ситуаций подобной описанной в первом посте просто никогда не возникает. Проверенно на личном опыте, всегда находил общий язык и с рабочим классом и с людьми отягощенными образованием. И НИ РАЗУ за 30 лет жизни не было ни одной конфликтной ситуации.

P.S. Возможно не поверите, но простые слова правильно подобранные и сказанные в нужное время, творят чудеса.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Цитата, возвращаясь к изначальной теме треда: 




> Какая бы ситуация ни возникала, мы должны быть полны решимости отплатить всем живым существам за их доброту. Как бы они ни выглядели и что бы ни делали, все они были нашими любящими матерями в предыдущих жизнях. Один из учеников Будды, Маудгальяяна-путра, однажды был вынужден испытать на себе созревание дурной кармы, так как в предыдущей жизни причинил вред своей матери. К тому времени он уже был известен как обладатель множества сиддх и видный духовный наставник, но однажды на него и других учеников Будды напала группа иноверцев. Всем удалось убежать, за исключением Маудгальяяна-путры. Даже его способность летать оставила его, в результате чего его сильно избили. Позже, когда его спросили о причине случившегося, он ответил, что побои и временная потеря сиддхи произошли по вине оскорбления, нанесённого им своей матери в предыдущей жизни. Произошедшее, таким образом, явилось созревшим плодом того тяжкого деяния (Сонг Ринпоче, наставления к практике Чод)

----------


## Arch

> Вспомнилась конфуцианская притча:
> У Конфуция спросили можно ли отвечать добром на зло, Учитель сильно удивился: разве можно отвечать добром на зло ?! Добром нужно отвечать на добро, а на зло нужно отвечать справедливостью.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...56&postcount=4

----------


## Arch

Я выскажу две свои позиции по данной теме.

Позиция Первая.
Убежать или проигнорировать гораздо лучше, чем убить (или покалечить). Во-первых, потому что сохраняешь нападающему человеку жизнь (здоровье). Во-вторых, потому что у самого больше шансов выжить. А выжив, сможешь больше времени, своей и так не долгой жизни, уделить практикам и медитациям. А значит и попасть в более удачные условия для практики в следующей (а может уже и в этой) жизни. В третьих, уже убегая, побеждаешь такое омрачение, как гордыню! (А как говорится, победить себя гораздо лучше, чем победить 1000 врагов).

Позиция вторая.
То, что человек решил напасть - так это его выбор. Я его не ударял. Поэтому, я, как бы и не виноват вовсе.
Бегать и прятаться я не хочу. А еще больше, зная, что это может произойти позже, когда этого не ждешь, - ждать и бояться этого! - еще хуже. Уж лучше пусть это сейчас произойдет, зато бояться будет нечего. И вообще, зная, что жизнь можно отнять одним ударом, выстрелом, напитком с ядом и т.п. Уже из-за этого не хочется добиваться карьерного роста или раскачивать тело например. А шанс погибнуть в стычке с отморозками довольно-таки большой. Ведь они каждый день на улице бывают..., через которую мы ходим на работу, в магазин, в гости и т.д.
Да, кстати. Когда просят (а точнее требуют) деньги - то в такой ситуации я вряд ли дам, даже 1 копейку. Это дело принципа. И то, что они посчитают меня жадиной - их проблема. Это - моё. И решать, кому давать, а кому не двать, тоже мне.

Эти две позиции находятся в постоянной борьбе. И что я выберу, как поступлю в такой ситуации - предполагать не решаюсь. Может быть, я сяду в позу лотоса и буду медитировать, может просто проигнорирую, а может сверну шею обидчику. Но чего я точно не сделаю, так это "не убегу". Так я решил. Уйти ускоренным или замедленным шагом могу, если вещи при мне и т.п. Но не убегая от нападающих, а следуя по делам, т.е. туда, куда шел до этого. А на слова - либо не стану реагировать, либо тоже скажу что-нибудь сарказмическое. За слова не стоит бить, а уж тем более убивать как мне кажется. А вот какой я путь выберу при физическом нападении - не знаю. Но расценивать такое нападение я скорее всего буду как попытку убийства.

P.S. Я знаю, что первая позиция более правильная, чем вторая. И хотел бы жить в мире из людей первой категории. Но поступать так - очень сложно. Я имею ввиду путь ненасилия. А кто все-таки смог преодолеть себя, тот достоин Уважения!

----------


## Сергей Муай

> to: Сергей Муай
> 
> .S. Возможно не поверите, но простые слова правильно подобранные и сказанные в нужное время, творят чудеса.


Например, так: http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=n5ydPMVhtfY&feature=user 

Или когда вот так: http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=gdnPvco79A4&feature=user

Или когда нет возможности убежать. Не физической, моральной возможности. Когда отступать нельзя, потому что за Вами Ваши дети, Ваша семья, Ваши родители, люди, нуждающиеся в помощи. Что, когда именно вот так? С трудом представляю себе человека, который может сказать своей жене/сестре: "Дорогая ты обязана простить этих двух несведующих молодых людей за то, что они тебя изнасиловали. Почему я не вмешался? Милая, как я мог испортить свою карму???" 

Удачи!

----------


## Arch

Сергей, а какие именно действия Вы считаете правильными в таких ситуациях, ссылки на которые Вы дали? Вы можете подробно указать на эти действия и распознать границу между действительно защитой и избиением нападавших?

P.S. Просто бывает так, что под лозунгом "мы защищаем другого человека" мы даем выйти на волю нашей злобе и гордыне, доводя их до точки кипения, срывающейся на так называемых "нападающих", которые из нападающих плавно переходят в жертву, которых уже самих нужно защищать от нас. Так и появляется замкнутый круг зла и насилия. Ведь бывает и так, что одни защищают одних, а другие других. И получается, что все как бы правы. К таким ситуациям можно отнести и драки футбольных болельщиков, которые защищают "своих". И медведицу или львицу, которая защищающая своего детеныша, убивает человека. И даже такие ситуации, как кровная месть, имеющая место на ближнем востоке. Хотя последнее, это уже защита пост-фактум. Когда уже нет угрозы жизни и нет нападения на данный момент, но у мстящих, в их уме, это событие еще не прошло, оно все еще наличествует. Кого они защищают? Идею? Память?

----------


## лесник

> Сергей, а какие именно действия Вы считаете правильными в таких ситуациях, ссылки на которые Вы дали? Вы можете подробно указать на эти действия и распознать границу между действительно защитой и избиением нападавших?
> 
> P.S. Просто бывает так, что под лозунгом "мы защищаем другого человека" мы даем выйти на волю нашей злобе и гордыне, доводя их до точки кипения, срывающейся на так называемых "нападающих", которые из нападающих плавно переходят в жертву, которых уже самих нужно защищать от нас.


Хоть я и не Сергей, но тоже хотелось бы высказаться. Правильным в такой ситуации для мужчины представляется вступиться за женщину и защитить ее. Скорее всего, это приведет к рукоприкладству, даже если не бить первому. В случае по второй ссылке правильным было бы защищаться. 

Грань провести трудно и легко одновременно. Если Вы не нападаете первым, если вы отвечаете на агрессию против вас и ваших близких, это защита. Если в результате защитных действий нападающий падает замертво, это все равно защита, а не избиение.  А злоба выходит естественным образом на уровне биохимии человека - выделяется адреналин и прочие вещества. Конечно, бывают исключения, но мы говорим о поведении буддиста в данном случае. 

А как бы Вы поступили?

----------


## Сергей Муай

[QUOTE=Arch]Сергей, а какие именно действия Вы считаете правильными в таких ситуациях, ссылки на которые Вы дали? Вы можете подробно указать на эти действия и распознать границу между действительно защитой и избиением нападавших?
/QUOTE]

В таких ситуациях бил и буду бить. Без распознавания границ. И пусть будет так, как должно быть.

----------


## Arch

> ...но тоже хотелось бы высказаться. Правильным в такой ситуации для мужчины представляется вступиться за женщину и защитить ее. Скорее всего, это приведет к рукоприкладству, даже если не бить первому. В случае по второй ссылке правильным было бы защищаться.


Это общие фразы. "Вступаться" и "защищать" можно по-разному. Хотя, если Вы подразумевали под этими понятиями все виды "вступления" и все виды "защиты", то вопрос снимается. И кстати, почему Вы подчеркиваете, что за женщину вступаться надо, а не за человека вообще? Если на месте обижаемого будет не женщина - Вы не "вступитесь"?[/QUOTE]




> Грань провести трудно и легко одновременно. Если Вы не нападаете первым, если вы отвечаете на агрессию против вас и ваших близких, это защита. Если в результате защитных действий нападающий падает замертво, это все равно защита, а не избиение.


"Отвечать на агрессию" можно по-разному. И, согласитесь, что еще так же важно как именно это произошло, что он упал замертво...




> А злоба выходит естественным образом на уровне биохимии человека - выделяется адреналин и прочие вещества. Конечно, бывают исключения, но мы говорим о поведении буддиста в данном случае.


Злоба не выходит, чтобы уйти, а проявляется. чтобы накопиться и укрепиться. А злоба - это омрачение, умственное состояние если хотите, а не биохимия. Хотя каким-то образом они могут быть связаны причиннос-следственными законами. Плюс к этому, адреналин не всегда выделяется только лишь в состоянии злобы, но также и в других состояниях.




> А как бы Вы поступили?


Как я поступил бы, я написал в сообщении № 138. Но постубил бы я так не в силу знания или незнания, а в силу оставшихся омрачений и я этого не скрываю и не пытаюсь завуалировать себя отмазками, мол кто-то же должен защитить и т.п.

Сергей, спасибо Вам нажал за Вашу честность перед собой.
Единственное, хотел бы уточнить, считаете ли Вы, что так (без распознавания границ) поступать плохо?

----------


## лесник

> Это общие фразы. "Вступаться" и "защищать" можно по-разному. Хотя, если Вы подразумевали под этими понятиями все виды "вступления" и все виды "защиты", то вопрос снимается. И кстати, почему Вы подчеркиваете, что за женщину вступаться надо, а не за человека вообще? Если на месте обижаемого будет не женщина - Вы не "вступитесь"?


Нет, за всех нужно вступаться, если того требует ситуация. Просто женщина уязвимее и слабее, только поэтому.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Сергей, спасибо Вам нажал за Вашу честность перед собой.
> Единственное, хотел бы уточнить, считаете ли Вы, что так (без распознавания границ) поступать плохо?


Если честно - не знаю. Знаю только, что в подобных ситуациях времени на распознавание нет. 
У меня случай был: идем с товарищем, на автобусной остановке молодой человек методично бьет по лицу девушку. От головы девушки во всем стороны разлетаются кровавые брызги. На остановке десятка два народу, более десятка мужиков. Реакция окружающих на происходящее - нулевая. Подлетаем к "боксеру" и оттаскиваем его от девушки. Оказывается, что с товарищем еще 5 человек его же друзей, попивающих пиво и наблюдающих экзекуцию. Начинается Бородино, когда дошли до фехтования пепельницами (знаете, на остановках такие стояли, кувшинчиком) приехали доблестные работники правоохранительных органов. Забирают усех. Девушка в милиции пишет заявление. На кого? Догадайтесь с трех раз  :Big Grin:   Угу, на меня с товарищем. Оказывается, молодой человек, занимавшийся тюнингом ее лица - ее жених. И все произошедшее, небольшая семейная размолвка. При этом у барышни голова была как глобус. Я с товарищем на 2 недели в СИЗО. 
Я к чему это: разобраться в любой ситуации и распознать ее желательно. Но, ИМХО, бывает так, когда на это времени нет и надо действовать, а не думать. 
Ясен пень, всем хочется иметь незапятнанную карму и столыпинский вагон заслуг  :Big Grin:   Но если ради этого каждый будет проходить мимо ситуаций (как на ролике) или убегать, как овца......Где и как мы будем жить? Где и как будут жить наши дети?

----------


## Буль

> Девушка в милиции пишет заявление. На кого? Догадайтесь с трех раз   Угу, на меня с товарищем. Оказывается, молодой человек, занимавшийся тюнингом ее лица - ее жених. И все произошедшее, небольшая семейная размолвка. При этом у барышни голова была как глобус. Я с товарищем на 2 недели в СИЗО.


Ситуация стара, как мир. Это, собственно, то, о чём я сжато описал Вам в прошлый раз. Судя по тому, что из СИЗО Вы всё-таки не попали в тюрьму - история закончилась для Вас хеппиэндом.

Но хочу предупредить Вас ещё раз: *будете продолжать в том же духе - из СИЗО Вы выйдете в другую дверь в направлении места отбывания наказания*. Я серьёзно. Не говорите потом что Вас не предупреждали!  :Mad:

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Но хочу предупредить Вас ещё раз: *будете продолжать в том же духе - из СИЗО Вы выйдете в другую дверь в направлении места отбывания наказания*. Я серьёзно. Не говорите потом что Вас не предупреждали!


И еще раз спасибо. Мои примеры со времен бурной молодости. Сейчас многое по-другому. Хотя, все равно считаю, что есть вещи, мимо которых любой мужчина, ОБЯЗАН не проходить. А от сумы до тюрьмы зарекаться нельзя. Никому.

----------


## Сергей Муай

Пока сидел, эсце-мэсце писал (заболел, дома торчу), соседи в дверь позвонили: машину мою, припаркованную на временной парковке возле дома (т.н. "карман"), с соседней стройки засыпали строймусором. Стекла разбиты, кузов побит и т.п. Вызвал страховиков, в РОВД заявление, с представителем строительной компании пообщался (с этим - как в трубу гудеть). Все благообразно и интеллигентно. 
Вот только одна мысль не дает покоя: а не Чисхизханом ли я был в прошлой жизни? :-))

----------


## Secundus

нашел одну притчу по теме:

Однажды человек пришел к Будде и плюнул ему в лицо.
Будда невозмутимо вытер лицо и спросил:
- Это всё или ты хочешь чего-нибудь еще ?
Ученик Будды Ананда всё видел и пришел в ярость. Он вскочил и, кипя от злости, воскликнул:
- Учитель, только позволь, я покажу ему ! Его нужно наказать !
- Ананда, ты стал монахом, но постоянно забываешь об этом, - ответил Будда. – Этот бедняга и так слишком много страдал. Ты только посмотри на его лицо, на его глаза налитые кровью ! Наверняка он не спал всю ночь и терзался прежде чем решиться на такой поступок. Плевок на меня – исход его безумия. Это может стать освобождением. Будь сострадателен к нему. Ты можешь убить его и стать таким же безумным как и он !
Человек слышал весь диалог. Он был смущен и озадачен. Реакция Будды была полной неожиданностью для него. Он хотел оскорбить, унизить Будду, однако потерпел неудачу и чувствовал себя униженным. Это было так неожиданно – сострадание проявленное Буддой !
Будда сказал ему:
- Пойди домой и отдохни. Ты плохо выглядишь. Ты уже достаточно наказал себя. Забудь об этом происшествии, оно не причинило мне вреда. Это тело состоит из пыли. Рано или поздно оно превратиться в пыль и по нему будут ходить люди. Они будут плевать на него, с ним произойдет множество превращений.
Человек заплакал, устало понялся и ушел. Вечером он пришел обратно, припал к ногам Будды и сказал:
- Прости меня !
Будда произнес:
- Мне не зачем прощать тебя, потому что я не был рассержен. Я тебя не осудил. Но я счастлив, безмерно счастлив видеть, что ты пришел в себя и что прекратился тот ад, в котором ты пребывал. Иди с миром, и никогда больше не погружайся в такое состояние.

----------


## Ali

> Игорь Берхин





> PS. Тот кусок сутры о военачальнике, на который так любит ссылаться Дорже Жамбо, апокрифическая вставка, а не часть канона, это здесь многократно обсуждалось.


Насколько я мог почерпнуть из указанной мной ссылки (http://www.ningma.org.ua/russian/dao/ahimsa.html) там цитируется не только одна эта сутра (кстати, если в ней есть "апокрифическая вставка", то укажите тот же текст без вставки, в противном случае, это утверждение - лишь ваше личное мнение). Эта сутра уже обсуждалась здесь и было указано ее место в Каноне (Ангуттара Никая VIII.12
Страница по изданию Общества палийских текстов Ro: 4.179), поэтому сказать, что Будда "вообще ничего не говорил на эту тему" не получится. Да и Махапаринирвану-сутру (не путать с Махапариниббаной-суттой) вам тоже "апокрифом" объявить не получится.  :Wink:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Правильно подобранные слова, сказанные в нужное время, когда вы сдерживаетесь и пропускаете вперёд другого,- как раз то самое время когда возможны чудеса,возможно ученичество. Насилие не принемаю всем сердцем.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> (кстати, если в ней есть "апокрифическая вставка", то укажите тот же текст без вставки, в противном случае, это утверждение - лишь ваше личное мнение).


Смотрите http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=1483

----------


## Ali

ок. а что насчет остального (Махапаринирваны-сутры и пр.)? вопрос-то о применении/неприменении силы для сопротивления насилию действительно важен.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Что касается остального, то в махаяне допускаются любые действия, направленные на благо существ. Фишка лишь в том, что под это дело при желании можно подогнать все, что угодно. 




> Да и Махапаринирвану-сутру (не путать с Махапариниббаной-суттой) вам тоже "апокрифом" объявить не получится


У меня есть тексты обеих сутр и разницу между ними, уж поверьте, я прекрасно знаю.

Если же Вас интересуют гибкость интерпретаций различных вопросов Дхармы г-ном Мужчилем (он же Дорже Жамбо), равно как и то, о чем его сайт скромно умалчивает, могу поделиться при личном общении. Живя в одном городе это осуществить не так сложно.

----------


## Ali

> Если же Вас интересуют гибкость интерпретаций различных вопросов Дхармы г-ном Мужчилем (он же Дорже Жамбо), равно как и то, о чем его сайт скромно умалчивает, могу поделиться при личном общении.


Меня интересуют не личности и не титулы, я знания, кем бы они ни были преподнесены. Странно, что здесь многие так заклены на личности (будь то Мужчиль, Нидал или еще кто-либо еще не из "восточных"). Я задавал вопрос не по личности г-на Мужчиль/Дорже Жамбо, а по СУТИ отношения буддизма к вопросу о силовом противостоянии насилию.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Знание, о котором идёт речь в буддизме - это мудрость, а не информация. Подобное знание неотделимо от личности его носителя.

Если даже речь идёт о знании, которое можно как-то формализовать и передать ученикам именно как информацию (вопросы вероучения, истории, текстологии, философии и т.д.), тут личность учителя тоже играет огромную роль - не то что в буддизме, даже в средней школе.  :Smilie:  Поэтому странная какая-то у вас позиция. Вода, налитая в грязный сосуд, не может остаться чистой.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Вода всегда отстаивается

----------


## Ali

> Знание, о котором идёт речь в буддизме - это мудрость, а не информация. Подобное знание неотделимо от личности его носителя.
> 
> Если даже речь идёт о знании, которое можно как-то формализовать и передать ученикам именно как информацию (вопросы вероучения, истории, текстологии, философии и т.д.), тут личность учителя тоже играет огромную роль - не то что в буддизме, даже в средней школе.  Поэтому странная какая-то у вас позиция. Вода, налитая в грязный сосуд, не может остаться чистой.


Очень интересное мнение, особенно для человека, позиционирующего свою принадлежность к традиционному буддизму... Выходит, что Дхарма обусловлена личностью проповедника. Следуя этой логике, любой человек, не достигший Аннутар-Самбоддхи дает искаженную Дхарму не ведущую к Просветлению, поскольку, следуя вашей логике,  "сосуд" обуславливает "содержимое". Интересно, как это утверждение соотносится с правилом "Дхарма - Прибежище, а не человек Ее проповедующий" (Дхарма-пратишараната на пудгала-пратишараната)? Относительно разницы между терминами "мудрость" и "информация" - можно поподробнее?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Знание, тождественное мудрости -- это не чисто интеллектуальное знание вызубренного текста, но то, что реализовано на практике. Знание Дхармы -- мудрость, потому что это знание прямого выражения реализованного Пробуждения, но мудростью оно становится не тогда, когда просто перечитано, а когда переносится в индивидуальную практику. Знание Дхармы, не переносимое в практику -- это не мудрость, это бесполезно, как побрякушка для интеллекта.
IMHO, одно дело чисто номинальное, концептуальное знание, другое дело -- то, что присутствует в непосредственном индивидуальном опыте, недвойственно (без субъект-объектного разделения, на дологическом уровне).

По сабжу – не столько важен сам факт бития морды, важна мотивация. Если с не-ложным чувством сострадания, и дабы принести пользу данному существу (например, выбить какую-то вредную дурь из головы) - IMO, всё O.K., раз для блага существ.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Относительно разницы между терминами "мудрость" и "информация" - можно поподробнее?


Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче. Преодоление духовного материализма



> Пока речь идет о преемственности прямой линии учителей, знание не передается из рук в руки подобно старинной драгоценности. Вернее будет сказать, что учитель переживает истину учения и передает ее своему ученику как вдохновение. Это вдохновение пробуждает ученика, как до него был пробужден его учитель. Затем ученик передает учение другому ученику, и таким образом идет процесс передачи. Учение всегда оказывается современным; это не «древняя мудрость», не какая-то старая легенда. Учения не передаются как информация, не передаются подобно традиционным народным повествованиям, которые дед рассказывает своим внукам. Все это происходит не так. Передача – это подлинный опыт.


Есть книжное знание, а есть мудрость-праджня. Именно она развивается в ходе практики Дхармы. Если бы сами по себе книжные знания о буддизме могли привести нас к просветлению, кругом было бы полно реализованных будд. И именно как носитель этой мудрости и опыта, как живой пример просветления, а не как ограниченная личность, учитель важнее всех будд прошлого. Потому что именно от него мы получаем передачу Дхармы, перенимая его состояние.

Это как раз основы традиционного буддизма Махаяны. В сутрах и тантрах очень много уделяется внимания тому, как искать и проверять учителя Дхармы, какими качествами он должен обладать (отнюдь не только знанием на уровне интеллекта). В тантре вообще Прибежище принимается не только в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе, но и в гуру, дэва и дакини.

Смысл учения о четырёх опорах заключается в том, что следует опираться на истинное учение Будды, а не на его трактовки. Что никак не противоречит ключевой роли *истинного* учителя, передающего это самое истинное учение.  :Smilie:

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Из _Какачупама Сутты_ (MN 21), Сутты о сравнении с пилой (перевод мой, Aryaprajna)

19. Бхиккху, есть эти пять путей речи, которые другие могут использовать, когда они обращаются к вам: их речь может быть своевременной или несвоевременной истинной или неистинной, мягкой или грубой, связанной с пользой или вредом, сказанной с разумом, исполненным любви-доброты (милосердия, метты), или с внутренней ненавистью.
Итак, когда другие обращаются к вам, их речь может быть своевременной или несвоевременной; когда другие обращаются к вам, их речь может быть истинной или неистинной; когда другие обращаются к вам, их речь может быть мягкой или грубой; когда другие обращаются к вам, их речь может быть связанной с пользой или вредом; когда другие обращаются к вам, их речь может быть сказанной с разумом, исполненным любви-доброты, или с внутренней ненавистью.
Тогда, бхиккху, вы должны тренироваться так: "Наш разум будет оставаться незатронутым, и мы не будем произносить никаких злых слов; мы будем жить сострадательными к их благу, с разумом, исполненным любви-доброты, без внутренней ненависти. Мы будем жить, проницая этого человека разумом, наполненным любовью-добротой и начиная с него, мы будем жить, проникая всеобъемлющий мир разумом, наполненным любовью-добротой, обильной, возвышенной, неизмеримой, без враждебности и без недоброжелательности". Вот как вы должны тренироваться, бхиккху.

20. Бхиккху, даже если бы разбойники стали безжалостно отделять от вас член за членом двуручечной пилой, то тот из вас, кто бы дал возникнуть в себе мысли ненависти к ним, не исполнил бы моего учения. Поэтому, бхиккху, вы должны тренироваться так: "Наш разум будет оставаться незатронутым, и мы не будем произносить никаких злых слов; мы будем жить сострадательными к их благу, с разумом, исполненным любви-доброты, без внутренней ненависти. Мы будем жить, проницая этого человека разумом, наполненным любовью-добротой и начиная с него, мы будем жить, проникая всеобъемлющий мир разумом, наполненным любовью-добротой, обильной, возвышенной, неизмеримой, без враждебности и без недоброжелательности". Вот как вы должны тренироваться, бхиккху.

21. Бхиккху, если вы будете сохранять этот совет о сравнении с пилой постоянно в вашем разуме, тогда видите ли вы какой-нибудь путь речи, обычный, пустой или грубый, который бы вы не могли перенести?" — "Нет, достопочтенный господин". — "Поэтому, бхиккху, вы должны сохранять этот совет о сравнении с пилой постоянно в вашем разуме. Это приведет к вашему процветанию и счастью в течение долгого времени".

Вот что сказал Благословенный. И бхиккху были удовлетворены и восхищены словами Благословенного.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Позвольте спросить Вас по каким таким признакам речь может быть признана достойной или же на оборот

----------


## Arch

> По сабжу – не столько важен сам факт бития морды, важна мотивация. Если с не-ложным чувством сострадания, и дабы принести пользу данному существу (например, выбить какую-то вредную дурь из головы) - IMO, всё O.K., раз для блага существ.


Любопытно. А кто будет определять какую дурь нужно выбивать, а какую нет? Кто будет обладать таким правом назначать людей в эту комиссию? Или может быть, каждый сам будет решать выбивать дурь или не выбивать? Но в таком случае потом не удивляйтесь, если дурь будут вибывать как у людей, говорящих матерные слова на Вашу жену/мать, так и у людей другой расы, другого образа жизни или приезжих людей, косвенно занимающих Ваши рабочие места...
Мотивация важна, не спорю. Но бывает и так, что благими намерениями вымощена дорога... куда? Так например, когда родитель, желая блага для своего ребенка, заставляет его изучать тот вид деятельности, который он (родитель) считает наиболее важным, перспективным или же просто интересным (для родителя). Или, у человека укравшего что-либо, мы отрезаем руку с мотивацией: "Я помогаю этому человеку избавиться от воровства. Я делаю доброе дело. Ведь, этот человек, ощутив огромную боль в качестве наказания за свое преступление, больше никогда не будет воровать." Мотивация? Мотивация.

----------


## Германн

> Если более серьезно, действительно интересует "классическая" трактовка подобной ситуации.
> Заранее благодарен.


"Никогда ненависть не прекращается ненавистью, но отсутствием ненависти прекращается она" (Дхаммапада). У кого-то из Учителей (кажется, Тхеравады) читал ответ на непростой вопрос буддиста из спецслужб. Вопрос был, что же делать, если служба такова, что в ней бывают ситуации, когда или убьют тебя, или убьёшь ты. Ответ офицеру был: постарайтесь, хотя бы, не испытывать ненависти. 
(К сожалению, не помню источник.)

Мне приходилось драться на улицах. Опыт показывает, что редко ситуация неразрешимо брутальная. В 9 из 10 случаях, всё можно решить спокойствием и ровным отношением. По работе случалось разбираться с конфликтами более серьёзными; главное сохранять спокойствие. Готовность именно к драке это верный путь к быстрой смерти.

Подавляющее большинство уличных конфликтов основаны на чувстве униженности агрессора, на его представлениях о высокомерии и спеси "противника". Это движущая сила уличной драки, если не алкоголь всему виной (с пьяными драться вообще бессмысленно: они не могут быстро бегать, лучше уйти в сторону).

----------

Содпа Т (04.12.2012)

----------

